# Allergy Food Pictures



## SDSorority

So.... I love looking at the Disney Food Pictures thread, I really do, but unfortunately, a lot of it is food that I can't eat.  So, why don't we start our own thread, my dear allergy friends?  I had one over on the Restaurants board a few years back, but it got merged with the pre-existing Food Pictures thread.  Over here, maybe it won't get merged.  Please mods, pretty pretty please?????   

So, here we go!

Gluten Free/Soy Free Vegetarian Pasta at Raglan Road






Allergy-Friendly Salad at The Wave, no dressing (used a lemon wedge)






Babycakes Cupcake-Size Brownie (ah-mazing)











Gluten Free Rolls at Kona with real butter (warm and wonderful... this was pre-Udi's)






Gluten Free Kona Salad (yes, that's bleu cheese on top- I normally do ok with that)






Gluten Free Soy Free Vegetarian Noodle and Veggie's at Kona (not on the menu)






Gluten Free Pasta with Veggies at The Grand Floridian Cafe






Incredible Eggplant Sandwich on Gluten Free Bun with Cucumber Salad at ESPN






Gluten Free Soy Free Vegetarian Tacos with Rice at La Hacienda (AWESOME!)






Gluten Free Bread and Butter at Chefs de France






Some sort of soggy horrid gluten free vegetables at Chefs de France 






Half-eaten Gluten Free Soy Free Jiko Salad (yummy peaches)








Ok, who's next???


----------



## SDSorority

Divvies (not gluten free- this was from our pre-gluten free days, but they are egg, milk, peanut and tree nut free)


----------



## mom2girls1974

This is brilliant! Keep them comming!!!


----------



## stackyallred

SDSorority-  AWESOME IDEA!   I will definitely be back to add pics of my food in September.  This will be my first trip (we go every year) with newly (and LOTS of) diagnosed allergies.  I was wondering- what sort of "sauce" was on your veggies and noodles at Kona? I am dairy/gluten/soy/peanut/egg/garlic free (and those are just the big ones ) but I love to use coconut aminos on asian type dishes.  I didn't know if there were any soy alternatives like this at WDW.

Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## SDSorority

stackyallred said:


> SDSorority-  AWESOME IDEA!   I will definitely be back to add pics of my food in September.  This will be my first trip (we go every year) with newly (and LOTS of) diagnosed allergies.  I was wondering- what sort of "sauce" was on your veggies and noodles at Kona? I am dairy/gluten/soy/peanut/egg/garlic free (and those are just the big ones ) but I love to use coconut aminos on asian type dishes.  I didn't know if there were any soy alternatives like this at WDW.
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread!



I use coconut aminos too    Unfortunately, they are no where to be found at WDW!  There is a Whole Foods that might carry them though not too far away!  Or you can bring some in little travel bottles from home 

The sauce on DH's noodle/veggie dish was olive oil- just plain.  Of course, as you can imagine, it did need a bit of salt/pepper, and DH asked for cheese to put on top because we're not dairy free.  In your case, and what I've done in the past, you might want to bring your own seasonings in little tiny containers (from the Container Store.... or maybe even a ziplock baggie).  I have brought my coconut aminos to Asian restaurants before in little screw top nalgene bottles.  They look at me like I'm crazy, but you know, you do what you gotta do!  In your case, being garlic free as well, you might want to ask for everything to be cooked plain and then season it yourself.  Maybe bring along a little bottle of coconut oil to use, too?

I made little "allergy cards" with our allergies listed to give to the chefs to take back to the kitchen with them.  I made a surplus so everyone and their brother could have one


----------



## clanmcculloch

I'm in.  This'll take several posts.  We've got a mixture of allergies in our group.  Most of the pictures below are free of gluten, milk, egg, peanuts, tree nuts, citrus (we do accept citric acid and lemon in particular can be near the end of an ingredient list and still be ok) and lima beans.  We have some additional allergies that vary from person to person but most people don't care about those allergies so I'm not going to bother listing them with the pictures.  The ones that aren't egg free I'll be sure to specify (only one of us is egg free so sometimes we get stuff with eggs)

Anyway, here we go.  My pictures aren't nearly as nice as SDSorority's, but they do certainly show the food (some better than others; I didn't always try to actually get just food shots so some are as much of the people as they are the food).

Tusker House breakfast





'Ohana breakfast





'Ohana dinner









Sunshine Seasons (seared tuna over salad, kids and regular rotisserie chicken with white rice)

























Coral Reef dinner (baked chicken with spinach and fries, steak with fries, white salmon with the sauce from the fish of the day over white rice, ice cream sundaes)

























50s Prime Time Cafe lunch (fried chicken with fries, milkshake)









Kona dinner (chicken over noodles)





Captain's Grille breakfast (obviously only some of the plates are egg free; anything without eggs on it is a completely egg free dish)

















continued....


----------



## clanmcculloch

Captain's Grille dinner (pasta vegetable sautee with extra mushrooms, pasta vegetable sautee with shrimp, chicken tenders with fries)













Biergarten lunch













Hollywood Brown Derby (the dish of mushrooms was because DD14 didn't want any of the appetizers that were actually safe so after talking with the chef, he made this for her; mushrooms are one of her favourite foods; also, the crab cake has eggs)
(wild mushroom sautee, crab cakes *contains eggs*, steak with mushrooms and fried yuka chips I think, jumbo shrimp with spinach, steak exactly from the menu but without the butter, raspberry sorbet, two ice cream sundaes)

































Polynesian Club Lounge (on sushi day in the lounge, the chef made sure to make up a safe batch just for us: california rolls with real crab and tuna poke)





Columbia Harbour House (chicken tenders with fries, cookies) (I forgot to take pictures until we were nearly done so the portion is smaller than what we really got)













Cape May Cafe breakfast (obviously the plates with eggs on them are not egg free; any plate without eggs is egg free)













The Plaza Restaurant lunch (bacon mushroom burger with fries, tuna salad sandwich with fries *would not be egg free today due to bun), rootbeer float, ice cream sandwich *not gluten free; it was back when they still served Divvies*)

















continued.....


----------



## clanmcculloch

Sci-Fi Dine-In Theatre lunch (ribs with fries, milkshake)









Babycakes cake









Chef Mickey cupcake





Akershus dessert (ice cream sundae, ice cream with raspberry sorbet)









Turkey leg





This time I'm done.


----------



## mom2girls1974

Oh my word that was awsome - can not wait for our trip now - we are gluten/casien free and we could eat every one of your wonderful meals!  I do have a question about your sushi....what did you dip it in? My girls LOVE sushi, but we have GF Tamari, did they have something like that there for you? I am just overwelmed with the choices, and the food - milkshakes, floats, wow, my girls have not had those, even at home (a tiny tub of "icecream" is almost $10 wear I live) I want to see WDW so badly, but man alive, I think I want to go more just to eat - eat - eat LOL, the turkey leg looks amazing- had not even thought that would be "safe, smoked foods usually have Gluten in them, that I neve even contemplated that! 
Thanks for the great pics, my girls are thrilled


----------



## stackyallred

SDSorority said:


> I use coconut aminos too    Unfortunately, they are no where to be found at WDW!  There is a Whole Foods that might carry them though not too far away!  Or you can bring some in little travel bottles from home
> 
> The sauce on DH's noodle/veggie dish was olive oil- just plain.  Of course, as you can imagine, it did need a bit of salt/pepper, and DH asked for cheese to put on top because we're not dairy free.  In your case, and what I've done in the past, you might want to bring your own seasonings in little tiny containers (from the Container Store.... or maybe even a ziplock baggie).  I have brought my coconut aminos to Asian restaurants before in little screw top nalgene bottles.  They look at me like I'm crazy, but you know, you do what you gotta do!  In your case, being garlic free as well, you might want to ask for everything to be cooked plain and then season it yourself.  Maybe bring along a little bottle of coconut oil to use, too?
> 
> I made little "allergy cards" with our allergies listed to give to the chefs to take back to the kitchen with them.  I made a surplus so everyone and their brother could have one




Thanks so much for the info and suggestions!  I have already been scoping out containers for spices and my coconut aminos   We make do with what we can have, right?  I get excited to see that others have had such good meals even with a variety of allergies to work around. Thankfully, (so far) I have not had any life threatening reactions to anything.  My issues are all digestive related.  It isn't fun by any means but at least I know if I come into contact with one of my allergens, it isn't as scary as it _could_ be.  My Dr. gave me an epi pen prescription just in case and I  will definitely be bringing it along.  I actually haven't eaten out once since my diagnosis 5 months ago so WDW will be a bit scary yet exciting when it comes to food.  I am so looking forward to 11 days of NO COOKING!   Thanks, again!


----------



## clanmcculloch

mom2girls1974 said:


> Oh my word that was awsome - can not wait for our trip now - we are gluten/casien free and we could eat every one of your wonderful meals!  I do have a question about your sushi....what did you dip it in? My girls LOVE sushi, but we have GF Tamari, did they have something like that there for you? I am just overwelmed with the choices, and the food - milkshakes, floats, wow, my girls have not had those, even at home (a tiny tub of "icecream" is almost $10 wear I live) I want to see WDW so badly, but man alive, I think I want to go more just to eat - eat - eat LOL, the turkey leg looks amazing- had not even thought that would be "safe, smoked foods usually have Gluten in them, that I neve even contemplated that!
> Thanks for the great pics, my girls are thrilled



I think you've just discovered why we go as often as we do.  Isn't it wonderful being able to vacation without having to cook or panic?

Many restaurants at WDW carry San-J gluten free soy sauce.  I've even gotten it at Sunshine Seasons at Epcot;the chef poured it into a small cup for us.  Food courts at our resorts have all been able to give us some as well.  At the Polynesian, they do carry it at the Sushi bar and the chef in the club lounge also makes sure to have it on hand for guests when she knows she's got a guest who's gluten intollerant.  I'm pretty sure the California Grill also carries it for their sushi but I haven't asked.  Oh, just FYI, the California Rolls at Kona Island Sushi Bar is made with real crab.  They don't even carry the fake stuff.  I think theirs were the first California Rolls we've eaten in years.  SOOO yummy.


----------



## mom2girls1974

That is great to know - we will not touch the "fake" crab -who knows what is in that stuff LOL....I am SO excited -we were taken by my birth mother to a VERY remote (far northern) area of Canada for 5 days and my girls and I ate chicken and rice (plain or with a bit of oil) for two meals a day, and eggs, and bacon for breakfast (I had a few veggies as did my youngest who does not have Autism) but the pickens were SCARCE....this is going to be bliss.....I just can not wrap my head around a root  beer float, that is top of my list LOL - really we will have to budget this into the future - like every two years ,for the rest of my life I think  my poor hubby, who can eat "normal" food, is happy to go and all, but does not understand my excitment at all LOL.


----------



## Keith13

How was that cake from babycakes? Did they deliver it? Thinking of ordering one when we go in November.


----------



## clanmcculloch

Good move on the avoidance of the fake crab.  I don't think I've found a brand that is gluten free.  It's mostly fish but there is wheat in them.

For the rootbeer float, you don't even have to go sit down at the Plaza Restaurant.  You can get one to go from the ice cream parlour.  Just make sure you're clear with them that it has to be the Tofutti or Rice Dream ice cream (whichever you prefer but I personally don't trust Rice Dream to be gluten free despite them saying that it is) and that it has to be prepared using the allergy practices.

The cake was really yummy.  Even my DH who doesn't typically like our gluten free foods enjoyed helping us with it.  I also like that they use agave nectar instead of regular sugar and that the flours aren't just standard rice flour but rather they're a bit denser and higher in fiber so that the cake is easier on DH's blood sugar (he's a T2 diabetic).  I will warn you that if you're not used to gluten free then it does have a flavour that kind of makes me think of a health food cake but my family definitley gobbled it all up.  That picture is of a 6" cake and that was plenty big.  I'm glad I arranged for it at a restaurant at our resort so we could bring it back to our room right after dinner.  We were snacking on it for days afterward.

I ordered this back when Babycakes still didn't deliver to resorts.  I worked with my resort's cake hotline and they informed me that they didn't feel that they could safely make a cake for us so they arranged for somebody from the resort to run over to DTD to pick it up for us.  We also got one on a different trip at 'Ohana but the pickup was arranged by the Poly club level folks as part of the wonderful little things they do for club level guests (I made sure to arrange for it at a restaurant at our resort figuring it was more likely to work; it want perfectly).  That cake was also delicious.  Now, it's very easy to arrange for deliveries to resorts and restaurants.  I believe you just go through the cake hotline and that they now just use Babycakes for a lot of the allergy cakes.  I will warn you that it's not cheap.  I think I paid around $45 plus tax for the 6" cake.  It really is a tall cake and the fact that these have been the only professional cakes my kids have ever had made it totally worth the price, but the price is still steep.


----------



## mom2girls1974

We will be getting a cake for my girls (it will be both their birthdays while we are there) as well -can not wait - they will have to share a cake though LOL. They to have not had a "store made" cake in years and years, what a treat! I only use whole grain flours, so will suit us just fine!


----------



## SDSorority

This isn't my picture, but Emily posted this on her facebook page a few days ago.  I.was.so.excited.

This is at the Yacht/Beach.


----------



## clanmcculloch

YAY!!!!!  Maybe other resorts will be getting this kind of variety soon.  This is so great to see.


----------



## SDSorority

clanmcculloch said:


> YAY!!!!!  Maybe other resorts will be getting this kind of variety soon.  This is so great to see.



 I know!!!


----------



## Elitravelor

I am so excited to see Babycakes at the BC!  We are staying at the BC club level and our daughter is gluten free. We are so excited to see all the gluten free choices. We have been to Disney many times but this is our first gluten free trip. I hope this means there may be some gluten free choices in the club lounge. 

Thanks for all the pictures!


----------



## SDSorority

Elitravelor said:


> I am so excited to see Babycakes at the BC!  We are staying at the BC club level and our daughter is gluten free. We are so excited to see all the gluten free choices. We have been to Disney many times but this is our first gluten free trip. I hope this means there may be some gluten free choices in the club lounge.
> 
> Thanks for all the pictures!




We're expecting pictures from your trip you know....


----------



## Elitravelor

Yes I hope we will be taking pictures of lots of yummy food!

 I am excited to know DD will have so many choices. I just don't know how she will do with the "extra attention". She is 16 so sometimes any "differences" are an issue for her...but other times it is no problem. She has done a great job dealing with eating gluten free but honestly at school events she often just doesn't eat until she gets home! 

She is excited to go on a trip and not have stomach issues!


----------



## SDSorority

Elitravelor said:


> Yes I hope we will be taking pictures of lots of yummy food!
> 
> I am excited to know DD will have so many choices. I just don't know how she will do with the "extra attention". She is 16 so sometimes any "differences" are an issue for her...but other times it is no problem. She has done a great job dealing with eating gluten free but honestly at school events she often just doesn't eat until she gets home!
> 
> She is excited to go on a trip and not have stomach issues!



I'm totally the same way as your DD... and I'm 27 

Normally I make DH talk to the chef to tell him our needs (with our little allergy cards) because it stresses me out.  But the chefs are seriously so nice, so it's really no big deal- they do it ALL DAY LONG.


----------



## Elitravelor

You are so nice to share that! It has been a "dance" for me and her to know who and when we should speak to someone when we eat out. Sometimes she just does it herself and other times she wants us all to just say nothing! Honestly, we eat out a lot less now. We examine every menu online before picking a place.  But, Disney here we come.....there will be choices!!


----------



## DisneyMom5

Fancy GF, peanut/tree nut free dessert for my kids, at Ohana, courtesy of Chef T.J., who is no longer at that location (this was '09).  Last I heard he was at 1900 Park Fare.  I might have to stalk him.






We also had great service at Tusker House for lunch, where my kids were offered GF cookies, GF brownie, or homemade GF donuts...and were brought all three!!!


----------



## clanmcculloch

You'll laugh but I think that the thing I was most upset about losing when I lost my camera at the end of our most recent trip was my picture with me and DD14 with Chef TJ by our Chef TJ desserts.  They were even served with some spun sugar on top which was really cool plus there was caramel corn on the plate.  SOOOO yummy!!  This was at 1900 Park Fare for dinner in the end of February.


----------



## DisneyMom5

clanmcculloch said:


> You'll laugh but I think that the thing I was most upset about losing when I lost my camera at the end of our most recent trip was my picture with me and DD14 with Chef TJ by our Chef TJ desserts.  They were even served with some spun sugar on top which was really cool plus there was caramel corn on the plate.  SOOOO yummy!!  This was at 1900 Park Fare for dinner in the end of February.



I do not laugh.  Chef TJ is a rock star.  The funny thing is, I knew right away who he was, because everyone had raved over his allergy free creations at Boma.  Sigh.  Maybe he'll be at one of our favs next trip (because we won't be going back to Park Fare -- non allergy related issues.)


----------



## Elitravelor

Wow! DD just looked at those creations from Chef T.J. and was amazed!! Even though she doesn't like chocolate..... She said Disney *is *the most magical place!


----------



## DisneyMom5

Elitravelor said:


> Wow! DD just looked at those creations from Chef T.J. and was amazed!! Even though she doesn't like chocolate..... She said Disney *is *the most magical place!



I can't find the other pics of that meal, but Chef TJ made Tiki houses out of chicken wings too.  LOL


----------



## Elitravelor

Tiki houses out of chicken wings! Oh my, sounds like fun. When we go to parties, we take food or DD does salad....so to have food for her that looks as good or even better than everyone else's food at the table...will be great.


----------



## DisneyMom5

Elitravelor said:


> Tiki houses out of chicken wings! Oh my, sounds like fun. When we go to parties, we take food or DD does salad....so to have food for her that looks as good or even better than everyone else's food at the table...will be great.



You have no idea.  I wanted to cry the whole trip.  He feels so special at WDW.  (My dd has outgrown her wheat issues, ds probably never will, and has Pn/Tn to boot.)


----------



## Elitravelor

OMG...I have been weepy already just looking at the pics and reading about other positive gluten free experiences at Disney. I was thinking it was because I was tired but I think it is just that Disney Magic.  Bring on the tears! I am ready! 

DD has had 2 years of surgeries/tests and pain....and it has been better now that we finally have some answers. She was a trooper through it all and kept her straight A's and 3 sports with band as well. We went on 2 Disney Adventures in France and Italy where she struggled with stomach issues. Not this time!!


----------



## jlr9882

Looking forward to following this thread! I love looking at all the food pics. My son has over 20+ food allergies and we were on the dining plan on our visit last Aug. With all his allergies, there was only one place he could order from the kids menu. He was treated as a Prince the whole week!  I will post pics later.


----------



## EvangelineG

Elitravelor said:


> OMG...I have been weepy already just looking at the pics and reading about other positive gluten free experiences at Disney. I was thinking it was because I was tired but I think it is just that Disney Magic.  Bring on the tears! I am ready!



Yup, a little weepy here too. On our first day of our last trip for lunch at LTT, I got choked up when my sons were served two of the biggest, best looking burgers I've ever seen. The look on their faces was pure magic! Sorry, no pictures though.

It is such a wonderful thing for our kids to get to experience eating in a restaurant, like "normal" kids, and to be treated so wonderfully.  I look forward to contributing to this thread after our next trip.


----------



## jlr9882

Cape May 




Rice milk Flan made for my son. The chef called me before our trip and made this for him. The chef also prepared some fresh food for him.  

Cosmic Rays' 




There was nothing DS could have at Cosmic Ray's, so the manager and chef went to another place and brought him back 2 salads. They weren't sure if he would like lobster or tuna better. He also got ELF cookies, orange juice, and grapes while he was waiting.  All for the price of one qs kid's credit!


----------



## jlr9882

Cape May




My DS is allergic to over 20 foods, but can actually have seafood. Yes, he ate this whole bucket of clams! You can also see the fresh fish and green beans in the background the chef made for him. He had crab legs too. Out of all the places we tried all week, he ate the best at Cape May. He was a tiny (still is tiny) 4 yr old at that point. We will be going back there, and I hope on every trip. 

POP 




We stayed at POP, and most of his snacks and qs meals came from there. The chef called me several times before our trip, so he would be prepared for him. He ordered the watermelon just for him. He prepared special shrimp for him too. He got OJ for a drink and Divvies popcorn with his meal. The was one qs kids credit.  Because my son is allergic to soo many things, he isn't able to order off the kid's menu for the DDP. They catered to him, and prepared what he could eat. As far as meats go, my son can only have seafood and lamb. (sorry I don't like posting my son's pics all over the internet, so I blacked him out.) I will post more pics later.


----------



## Talking Hands

While gluten free is great for those who need it, that is not an issue for me.  Dairy but can have eggs, shellfish but fine with mollusks and fish, mango and aspartame for sure and now I am having issues with beef as well.  Any pics of food available with these issues.  Diabetic as well but not totally sugar free.


----------



## valree

I have a gluten intolerance so the pics below are all of GF foods:

Citrico's short ribs - Wish I could remember what the exact item was called.  I think those are mashed potatoes under the short ribs.





Citricos Tropical Fruit Creme Brulee - with Mango, Pineapple, and Passion Fruit





The Wave
French Meadow brownie with whipped cream and fruit. I don't think Disney carries this brand any more.  I will probably bring my own on my next trip


----------



## Elitravelor

Wonderful pictures!! Yummmo!


----------



## valree

More GF items:
Narcoosee's cheese plate with toast made from Ener-G bread





Narcoosee's free range chicken breast with mashed potatoes, spinach, and applewood smoked bacon vinaigrette





Electric Umbrella chicken tenders and baked fries


----------



## HETRICKL

clanmcculloch said:


> The cake was really yummy.  Even my DH who doesn't typically like our gluten free foods enjoyed helping us with it.  I also like that they use agave nectar instead of regular sugar and that the flours aren't just standard rice flour but rather they're a bit denser and higher in fiber so that the cake is easier on DH's blood sugar (he's a T2 diabetic).  I will warn you that if you're not used to gluten free then it does have a flavour that kind of makes me think of a health food cake but my family definitley gobbled it all up.



My DD also has a tree nut allergy among others and I was hoping to try Babycakes on our next trip. When I read their website it does say the flour they use is processed on a line with almond flour.

We typically stay away from any products that could have this cross contamination risk.

Has anyone had these same concerns about Babycakes or have encountered any kind of reactions from this?

Thanks!


----------



## clanmcculloch

HETRICKL said:


> My DD also has a tree nut allergy among others and I was hoping to try Babycakes on our next trip. When I read their website it does say the flour they use is processed on a line with almond flour.
> 
> We typically stay away from any products that could have this cross contamination risk.
> 
> Has anyone had these same concerns about Babycakes or have encountered any kind of reactions from this?
> 
> Thanks!



Did you also read their practice regarding tossing the first 30lb?  Obviously only you can decide if this is sufficient for you or still poses a risk.


> We do not bake with nuts* or soy; however, all of our gluten free flours are processed on equipment that packages hazelnut, almond flours and soy. They power wash the machinery and discard the initial 30 pounds of flour between runs


----------



## SDSorority

The Narcoosee's cheese plate with toast made from Ener-G bread looks awesome!!!!!!


----------



## SDSorority

Those with food allergies, don't forget to post pictures here when you get back from your trip!!


----------



## disfan07

HETRICKL said:


> My DD also has a tree nut allergy among others and I was hoping to try Babycakes on our next trip. When I read their website it does say the flour they use is processed on a line with almond flour.
> 
> We typically stay away from any products that could have this cross contamination risk.
> 
> Has anyone had these same concerns about Babycakes or have encountered any kind of reactions from this?
> 
> Thanks!



I have a peanut, tree nut, egg, and oat allergy (along with some other things...). I eat at babycakes all the time here in LA. My tree nut allergy is not as severe as my peanut allergy (that allergy is very severe) and I've never been concerned about eating there. I probably eat 5-6 things from there every month and have never had any problems. But obviously, its up to you and your comfort with it. But HTH!!


----------



## snorris49

I love this thread! Count me in on posting some pictures soon for gluten free and dairy free meals. Loving pics already posted!


----------



## SDSorority

snorris49 said:


> I love this thread! Count me in on posting some pictures soon for gluten free and dairy free meals. Loving pics already posted!


----------



## ZPT1022

SDSorority said:


> This isn't my picture, but Emily posted this on her facebook page a few days ago.  I.was.so.excited.
> 
> This is at the Yacht/Beach.



OMG!!! How exciting!  I hope that means that other resorts will follow suit and start having this stuff.  It would seem easy enough for them to pull off and then it would in theory be available for desserts at the sit down restaurants of those resorts too!  We're going in August and I hope to see these around


----------



## BebopBaloo

Dairy free here! This thread was/is a great idea!  Here's a pic of dairy free green apple sorbet at Tony's Town Square from 2010.


----------



## clanmcculloch

OMG, green apple sorbet?  Now I want to eat at Tony's.  LOL  I love green apple and DH just brought home some green apple hard cider for me to try (I haven't confirmed allergens yet so I haven't cracked open a bottle yet but he knows I like green apples).  If I didn't already have a Mama Melrose ADR in August I'd book a Tony's ADR (I'll only book one italian style meal in a trip).  I guess I'll have to book another trip to WDW (as if that was in question LOL).


----------



## BebopBaloo

clanmcculloch said:


> OMG, green apple sorbet?  Now I want to eat at Tony's.  LOL  I love green apple and DH just brought home some green apple hard cider for me to try (I haven't confirmed allergens yet so I haven't cracked open a bottle yet but he knows I like green apples).  If I didn't already have a Mama Melrose ADR in August I'd book a Tony's ADR (I'll only book one italian style meal in a trip).  I guess I'll have to book another trip to WDW (as if that was in question LOL).



It was pretty tasty even though the texture of the apple peel in it was a little weird. The thing about sorbets is that there is no guarantee that the kind you have one trip will be around the next trip. My absolute favorite was  a pear sorbet at Chefs de France a couple years ago. It was the most amazing sorbet I've ever had. Of course, the same time the following year they didn't have it. What they had was good...but it wasn't THE PEAR.


----------



## clanmcculloch

BebopBaloo said:


> It was pretty tasty even though the texture of the apple peel in it was a little weird. The thing about sorbets is that there is no guarantee that the kind you have one trip will be around the next trip. My absolute favorite was  a pear sorbet at Chefs de France a couple years ago. It was the most amazing sorbet I've ever had. Of course, the same time the following year they didn't have it. What they had was good...but it wasn't THE PEAR.



That makes a lot of sense.  A chef at LeCellier was telling me that they always have some kind of sorbet but that the fruit varies from day to day.  I guess that's true of all restaurants that make sorbets.  It all depends on what fruit they have ripened nicest that day.  Thanks!


----------



## nfceagles

That apple sorbet does look good.  Do you mind me asking what else you had dairy free at Tony's?  I'm trying to plan out my ADRs for our January trip and I'm considering Tony's.  Never heard wonderful things about it from the non-FA crowd and hardly ever hear anything about it from the FA crowd, but the menu I looked at looked surprisingly good.  Plus, we stay at BLT so it's pretty convenient.


----------



## BebopBaloo

nfceagles said:


> That apple sorbet does look good.  Do you mind me asking what else you had dairy free at Tony's?  I'm trying to plan out my ADRs for our January trip and I'm considering Tony's.  Never heard wonderful things about it from the non-FA crowd and hardly ever hear anything about it from the FA crowd, but the menu I looked at looked surprisingly good.  Plus, we stay at BLT so it's pretty convenient.



Of course I don't mind! : I also had the N.Y. Strip Steak and the potatoes and maybe broccoli (can't really remember). The steak wasn't very good. It was pretty tough. Although, I've found that to be the case with most steaks that I've had through out WDW. All the flavor seems to disappear when you ask for one w/ no butter. That being said, the potatoes were fine and we had excellent service. We had driven straight through the night, checked into our resort, and spent the day at MK. We were exhausted by the time we got to dinner. The kindness of our waitress really stands out in my mind.

I think my other option aside form the steak was spaghetti w/ marinara, so that may have been a better choice.

Also, I want to state that I've had plenty of good beef based dishes at WDW that were dairy free...just not steaks.  The braised beef short ribs at Chefs de France w/ les haricots verte (green beans) is my favorite dish in the whole world...and I mean literal world, not just the Disney version    If you get the chance to try it sometime, you have to ask for the green beans, as it normally comes w/ a buttery noodle. Although, they'll probably offer it when they find out that you are dairy free.

Anyways, hope that helps!


----------



## katieam1

Great thread!! 
I myself have allergies and love seeing everyone's different pictures.


----------



## Random Ninja

These pictures are making me hungry. I need to remember to put up pictures after my next trip and find the ones I've already taken.


----------



## TinkLovinMomma

I am severely allergic to gluten and I will be in the world at the end of this month (QS Dining Plan) and in December(Regular Dining Plan)! I promise to come back with lots of pics to share with you guys!!


----------



## ekatiel

DisneyMom5 said:


> Fancy GF, peanut/tree nut free dessert for my kids, at Ohana, courtesy of Chef T.J., who is no longer at that location (this was '09).  Last I heard he was at 1900 Park Fare.  I might have to stalk him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also had great service at Tusker House for lunch, where my kids were offered GF cookies, GF brownie, or homemade GF donuts...and were brought all three!!!





clanmcculloch said:


> You'll laugh but I think that the thing I was most upset about losing when I lost my camera at the end of our most recent trip was my picture with me and DD14 with Chef TJ by our Chef TJ desserts.  They were even served with some spun sugar on top which was really cool plus there was caramel corn on the plate.  SOOOO yummy!!  This was at 1900 Park Fare for dinner in the end of February.





DisneyMom5 said:


> I do not laugh.  Chef TJ is a rock star.  The funny thing is, I knew right away who he was, because everyone had raved over his allergy free creations at Boma.  Sigh.  Maybe he'll be at one of our favs next trip (because we won't be going back to Park Fare -- non allergy related issues.)



Uuhhhh. . . Found this thread b/c I AM stalking Chef TJ !  I was using the search function to see where he was these days .  So, I thought I'd add on our own Chef TJ food pics.  These are from 'Ohana in '09.  They are gluten, egg, peanut, and tree nut free :
Appetizer (these are the old Enger-G rolls, so the new ones are no longer egg free ):




Main Dish: 




And the dessert.  I was shedding tears of joy by this point :





Off to do some more Chef TJ stalking. . .   --Katie


----------



## DisneyMom5

ekatiel said:


> Uuhhhh. . . Found this thread b/c I AM stalking Chef TJ !  I was using the search function to see where he was these days .  So, I thought I'd add on our own Chef TJ food pics.  These are from 'Ohana in '09.  They are gluten, egg, peanut, and tree nut free :
> Appetizer (these are the old Enger-G rolls, so the new ones are no longer egg free ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main Dish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the dessert.  I was shedding tears of joy by this point :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to do some more Chef TJ stalking. . .   --Katie



DS just said "Hey, that's what I had!"   We didn't take pics of the first two foods you listed.  thanks for sharing.

PS - SO...is TJ STILL at Park Fare?


----------



## ekatiel

DisneyMom5 said:


> DS just said "Hey, that's what I had!"   We didn't take pics of the first two foods you listed.  thanks for sharing.
> 
> PS - SO...is TJ STILL at Park Fare?



I *think* he is.  I bumped another thread I had started about him a couple of years ago before our last visit.  I'm pretty sure this qualifies me as an official Chef TJ stalker .  Maybe someone will reply to the other thread with their latest Chef TJ sighting . --Katie


----------



## SDSorority

ekatiel said:


> I *think* he is.  I bumped another thread I had started about him a couple of years ago before our last visit.  I'm pretty sure this qualifies me as an official Chef TJ stalker .  Maybe someone will reply to the other thread with their latest Chef TJ sighting . --Katie



We need to put a tracking system on him....


----------



## TaraZ

SDSorority said:


> Divvies (not gluten free- this was from our pre-gluten free days, but they are egg, milk, peanut and tree nut free)



Are Divvies available on property again???  They were not when we were there in January!!!


----------



## SDSorority

I don't think Divvies are still around.


----------



## BusyMom2Three

Chef TJ was still at 1900 PF in March 2012. These are the wonderful dairy free, vegetarian dishes that he made us for dinner. He also gave us some snacks to go that were free of various allergens.

Vegetarian, dairy free spring rolls on hummus and sweet red pepper sauce with chips (I took the pic sideways, but it is supposed to look like a flower)





Vegetarian, dairy free sweet and spicy tofu w/ mushrooms, broccolini, carrots, onions, and potatoes topped with crunchy rice noodles





And again we have the dessert! It had a huge wedge of pineapple on the bottom, bananas, chocolate tofutti ice cream, a strawberry, and chocolate sauce. We removed the Surf Sweets brand gummy worm because it had gelatin in it.





Chef TJ gave us some treats to go. Surf Sweets organic, vegan gummy bears (dairy/egg/gelatin/dye/gluten free) & Rocky Mountain Caramel Popcorn (package says gluten/nut free). DD gave her siblings the popcorn because she is very lactose intolerant and usually just avoids all dairy byproducts, and the package said the flavoring is butter-derived with milk proteins removed.


----------



## SDSorority

BusyMom2Three said:


> Chef TJ was still at 1900 PF in March 2012. These are the wonderful dairy free, vegetarian dishes that he made us for dinner. He also gave us some snacks to go that were free of various allergens.
> 
> Vegetarian, dairy free spring rolls on hummus and sweet red pepper sauce with chips (I took the pic sideways, but it is supposed to look like a flower)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vegetarian, dairy free sweet and spicy tofu w/ mushrooms, broccolini, carrots, onions, and potatoes topped with crunchy rice noodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again we have the dessert! It had a huge wedge of pineapple on the bottom, bananas, chocolate tofutti ice cream, a strawberry, and chocolate sauce. We removed the Surf Sweets brand gummy worm because it had gelatin in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chef TJ gave us some treats to go. Surf Sweets organic, vegan gummy bears (dairy/egg/gelatin/dye/gluten free) & Rocky Mountain Caramel Popcorn (package says gluten/nut free). DD gave her siblings the popcorn because she is very lactose intolerant and usually just avoids all dairy byproducts, and the package said the flavoring is butter-derived with milk proteins removed.



WOW!  I really REALLY need to go to 1900... I've never met Chef TJ, but I want him to be my friend.


----------



## clanmcculloch

In all your trips you've never met Chef TJ?  Really?  I'm shocked!  You absolutely have to go for dinner at 1900 PF.  He's so wonderful!  He's amazing with both allergies and vegetarian/vegan meals so this would be the absolute perfect meal for you.

I hope that's not the caramel corn he uses for the desserts.  We avoid all components of milk, not just casein so that stuff would be off limits for us.  When we were there in February you could still find Divvies caramel corn if I remember correctly and that is completely milk free.


----------



## SDSorority

clanmcculloch said:


> *In all your trips you've never met Chef TJ?  Really?  I'm shocked!*



I know, right!?  This is totally on my list for next trip.


----------



## SDSorority

Bumping!  Any new pictures anyone??  Bueller... Bueller....


----------



## chimilady

DisneyMom5 said:


> PS - SO...is TJ STILL at Park Fare?



I have a very reliable source that says yes he is.  Can't wait to meet him next month!


----------



## scojos

i have wierd allergies (onions, onion powder, seafood, fish, coconut) and found that the wdw staff varied with their ability to cope, i had an amazing meal at O hanas, (couldnt eat the reg food due to coconut) and buffet chef "walked" me through the buffets (im also allergic to milk but not processed milk, ie a can have small quantities of cheese/cream but not icecream) then gave up and cooked my meals fresh
now, back here in the UK, whenever i go out for dinner (rarely its not worth the hassle) im still trying to find somewhere as amazing as Boma...
the only place that "let me down" was yak and yeti...unwilling/unable to adapt food so i just ate dessert..


----------



## bumbershoot

I'm so glad you guys are able to EAT.


Alas, so much of what is in this thread can't be eaten by us.  

Even the tofutti "ice cream" or the Cuties, b/c of the dang corn syrup solids and HFCS.  I cannot tell you how much I despise the fact that they use those ingredients.  

Now, for us it's not an allergy, no one will die.  But it sure isn't pretty when they are eaten.  I end up with a hyper, violent son and a super-angry then passed out husband when they eat those things.  (ah, the day I found out about corn syrup solids at Disneyland thanks to them trying Dole Whips for the first time, what a joy...)

Back in Dec 2010 I remember reading the labels of all the GF stuff in the little marketplace at CBR, and I think there was *one* thing without colors, corn syrup based ingredients, and maybe gelatin (we're veggie so I check for it everywhere, and I can't really remember if I was checking for that at that time).  Well, it's a reason we get a car, so we can just get treats for the room and not have to rely on Disney.  

Since we're not dairy-free you'd think the ice cream would be fine, but it's not.  Dreyers isn't OK for us.  And I don't know about the Ghirardelli's at WDW (so busy I never bothered to ask or order anything), but at Disneyland's new Ghirardellis they use Dryers ice cream for all their stuff.  Their hot fudge sauce is totally OK for us according to the manager...but not what they put it on.  Sigh.


But I'm glad everyone else gets to eat those things!


----------



## DisneyMom5

bumbershoot said:


> I'm so glad you guys are able to EAT.
> 
> 
> Alas, so much of what is in this thread can't be eaten by us.
> 
> Even the tofutti "ice cream" or the Cuties, b/c of the dang corn syrup solids and HFCS.  I cannot tell you how much I despise the fact that they use those ingredients.
> 
> Now, for us it's not an allergy, no one will die.  But it sure isn't pretty when they are eaten.  I end up with a hyper, violent son and a super-angry then passed out husband when they eat those things.  (ah, the day I found out about corn syrup solids at Disneyland thanks to them trying Dole Whips for the first time, what a joy...)
> 
> Back in Dec 2010 I remember reading the labels of all the GF stuff in the little marketplace at CBR, and I think there was *one* thing without colors, corn syrup based ingredients, and maybe gelatin (we're veggie so I check for it everywhere, and I can't really remember if I was checking for that at that time).  Well, it's a reason we get a car, so we can just get treats for the room and not have to rely on Disney.
> 
> Since we're not dairy-free you'd think the ice cream would be fine, but it's not.  Dreyers isn't OK for us.  And I don't know about the Ghirardelli's at WDW (so busy I never bothered to ask or order anything), but at Disneyland's new Ghirardellis they use Dryers ice cream for all their stuff.  Their hot fudge sauce is totally OK for us according to the manager...but not what they put it on.  Sigh.
> 
> 
> But I'm glad everyone else gets to eat those things!



I totally understand.  I think that corn is much harder than wheat or peanut these days.  I'd rank soy up there too!
(((hugs)))  Hope some products start popping up that are more "corn-free" friendly!


----------



## stackyallred

bumbershoot said:


> I'm so glad you guys are able to EAT.
> 
> 
> Alas, so much of what is in this thread can't be eaten by us.
> 
> Even the tofutti "ice cream" or the Cuties, b/c of the dang corn syrup solids and HFCS.  I cannot tell you how much I despise the fact that they use those ingredients.
> 
> Now, for us it's not an allergy, no one will die.  But it sure isn't pretty when they are eaten.  I end up with a hyper, violent son and a super-angry then passed out husband when they eat those things.  (ah, the day I found out about corn syrup solids at Disneyland thanks to them trying Dole Whips for the first time, what a joy...)
> 
> Back in Dec 2010 I remember reading the labels of all the GF stuff in the little marketplace at CBR, and I think there was *one* thing without colors, corn syrup based ingredients, and maybe gelatin (we're veggie so I check for it everywhere, and I can't really remember if I was checking for that at that time).  Well, it's a reason we get a car, so we can just get treats for the room and not have to rely on Disney.
> 
> Since we're not dairy-free you'd think the ice cream would be fine, but it's not.  Dreyers isn't OK for us.  And I don't know about the Ghirardelli's at WDW (so busy I never bothered to ask or order anything), but at Disneyland's new Ghirardellis they use Dryers ice cream for all their stuff.  Their hot fudge sauce is totally OK for us according to the manager...but not what they put it on.  Sigh.
> 
> 
> But I'm glad everyone else gets to eat those things!




I can't say I actually know exactly how you feel, but I too feel bummed that much on this thread can't be eaten by me.  I am soy/dairy/peanut/egg/gluten/garlic free.  Those are just the big ones. I also can't have all the popular fruits WDW offers for dessert... bananas, strawberries, pineapple.  I am also intolerant of dates and vanilla which may possibly mean no Enjoy Life Cookies or Babycakes scared1.  I am currently trying to add vanilla back into my diet but I have to be very careful that I don't have even my smaller intolerances more than maybe 2 times in a week- and that has to be in small amounts.  I feel like just when I think I can have something, I get to the bottom of the ingredients and BAM- another allergy.  I will definitely be bringing a lot of my own snacks and just try to remember that WDW with allergies is better than no WDW at all (but it is still hard because I have been going for 9 years eating all of these things... but with lots of stomach pain!).

My DS reacts the same way yours does if he ingests any food coloring.  NO FUN.  

I am sorry corn limits you so much.  I can't have whole corn but I do ok with small, processed amounts.  Allergies really can aggravate you!!!  I hope that the future holds more safe foods for you and your family!


----------



## SDSorority

bumbershoot said:


> I'm so glad you guys are able to EAT.
> 
> 
> Alas, so much of what is in this thread can't be eaten by us.
> 
> Even the tofutti "ice cream" or the Cuties, b/c of the dang corn syrup solids and HFCS.  I cannot tell you how much I despise the fact that they use those ingredients.
> 
> Now, for us it's not an allergy, no one will die.  But it sure isn't pretty when they are eaten.  I end up with a hyper, violent son and a super-angry then passed out husband when they eat those things.  (ah, the day I found out about corn syrup solids at Disneyland thanks to them trying Dole Whips for the first time, what a joy...)
> 
> Back in Dec 2010 I remember reading the labels of all the GF stuff in the little marketplace at CBR, and I think there was *one* thing without colors, corn syrup based ingredients, and maybe gelatin (we're veggie so I check for it everywhere, and I can't really remember if I was checking for that at that time).  Well, it's a reason we get a car, so we can just get treats for the room and not have to rely on Disney.
> 
> Since we're not dairy-free you'd think the ice cream would be fine, but it's not.  Dreyers isn't OK for us.  And I don't know about the Ghirardelli's at WDW (so busy I never bothered to ask or order anything), but at Disneyland's new Ghirardellis they use Dryers ice cream for all their stuff.  Their hot fudge sauce is totally OK for us according to the manager...but not what they put it on.  Sigh.
> 
> 
> But I'm glad everyone else gets to eat those things!



If you do find something your next trip to WDW, be sure to post a picture!  We eat mostly paleo at home now (aka no grains at all, including corn and grain by-products... just things like meat, dairy (raw if available), vegetables, fruit, nuts/seeds, only sweetener we use is honey... you get the drill), so I TOTALLY get it.  I'm gluten-free and soy-free for medical reasons... believe me, you're not alone in your frustration.  We stay DVC now just so we can have a good size fridge to keep our groceries in.  Next trip I'm going to take a picture of our groceries to post here haha.


----------



## lilsk8nmac

Plaza chicken sandwich modified for my allergies. They got a croissant from the Main St. bakery to use in the place of their breads since they couldnt guarantee cross contamination with nuts, etc.  They also made me a non marinated piece of chicken breast due to my allergies to spices and pepper. The chef was wonderful and came to our table to make sure everything was perfect for me. I feel so bad bc I can't remember her name. This was from last Tuesday dinner 08/21/12


----------



## SDSorority

Bump!  Any new pictures to add????


----------



## clanmcculloch

You know, I still haven't downloaded my pictures from my camera let alone uploaded anything to photobucket so I can share them.  I'll get there.  I've got loooooooooots of pictures.  I'll also do dining reviews whenever I get the pictures uploaded.


----------



## SDSorority

clanmcculloch said:


> You know, I still haven't downloaded my pictures from my camera let alone uploaded anything to photobucket so I can share them.  I'll get there.  I've got loooooooooots of pictures.  I'll also do dining reviews whenever I get the pictures uploaded.


----------



## clanmcculloch

Just to build up the anticipation:

The first banana split my kids ever ate: at the Plaza Restaurant in MK





Free of gluten, milk, eggs, citrus (citric acid is ok), yeast, msg, peanuts (minor - cross contamination not a concern), hazelnuts, brazil nuts, sesame, blueberry, cranberry, raw carrots, raw fruit skins besides grapes, lima beans, hops and soy products other than Tofutti and Follow Your Heart (soy’s not the problem but we haven’t identified what ingredient in Silk and other soy products cause Oral Allergy Syndrome)


----------



## SDSorority

clanmcculloch said:


> Just to build up the anticipation:
> 
> The first banana split my kids ever ate: at the Plaza Restaurant in MK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free of gluten, milk, eggs, citrus (citric acid is ok), yeast, msg, peanuts (minor - cross contamination not a concern), hazelnuts, brazil nuts, sesame, blueberry, cranberry, raw carrots, raw fruit skins besides grapes, lima beans, hops and soy products other than Tofutti and Follow Your Heart (soys not the problem but we havent identified what ingredient in Silk and other soy products cause Oral Allergy Syndrome)



I have never seen anyone else ever with a cranberry allergy!  I have that too!!!!!!!! (along with gluten and soy).  

What a nice looking split!!!!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## clanmcculloch

The cranberry thing actually isn't a true allergy.  She has a bladder condition called Interstitial Cystitis which is basically the bladder equivalent of an IBD (Inflamatory Bowel Disease) and 100% of the time that she ingests any trace of cranberry a flare of her IC is triggered.  I list it as an allergy because it's easier and it's what people understand.  Cranberries are actually among the most common IC triggers which is what led me to discuss it with her doctor and to seek out a urologist for her.  The citrus fruit issue is also an IC trigger for her though for her sister it's a GI trigger though I suspect it also triggers bladder inflamation; we've never investigated bladder stuff in her since she only seems to get UTI symptoms when she's also having a mild GI flare and treating the GI flare seems to take care of the UTI symptoms.  Stupid autoimmune issues.  Stupid genetics.


----------



## SDSorority

clanmcculloch said:


> The cranberry thing actually isn't a true allergy.  She has a bladder condition called Interstitial Cystitis which is basically the bladder equivalent of an IBD (Inflamatory Bowel Disease) and 100% of the time that she ingests any trace of cranberry a flare of her IC is triggered.  I list it as an allergy because it's easier and it's what people understand.  Cranberries are actually among the most common IC triggers which is what led me to discuss it with her doctor and to seek out a urologist for her.  The citrus fruit issue is also an IC trigger for her though for her sister it's a GI trigger though I suspect it also triggers bladder inflamation; we've never investigated bladder stuff in her since she only seems to get UTI symptoms when she's also having a mild GI flare and treating the GI flare seems to take care of the UTI symptoms.  Stupid autoimmune issues.  Stupid genetics.



UGH.


----------



## jennykay

clanmcculloch said:
			
		

> The cranberry thing actually isn't a true allergy.  She has a bladder condition called Interstitial Cystitis which is basically the bladder equivalent of an IBD (Inflamatory Bowel Disease) and 100% of the time that she ingests any trace of cranberry a flare of her IC is triggered.  I list it as an allergy because it's easier and it's what people understand.  Cranberries are actually among the most common IC triggers which is what led me to discuss it with her doctor and to seek out a urologist for her.  The citrus fruit issue is also an IC trigger for her though for her sister it's a GI trigger though I suspect it also triggers bladder inflamation; we've never investigated bladder stuff in her since she only seems to get UTI symptoms when she's also having a mild GI flare and treating the GI flare seems to take care of the UTI symptoms.  Stupid autoimmune issues.  Stupid genetics.



Oy vey- and we typically TREAT a uti with cranberry!  Human body, why must you be so confusing???


----------



## SDSorority

Bumpy Bumpy Bump Bump.


----------



## clanmcculloch

I've been posting lots of pictures in my dining review.  Should I cross post some of them here too?


----------



## SDSorority

clanmcculloch said:


> I've been posting lots of pictures in my dining review.  Should I cross post some of them here too?



YES!  Love your reviews over there BTW!  So helpful!!!!!


----------



## clanmcculloch

I'm glad you're enjoying the reviews.  Here are some pictures for this thread, without all my looooooong winded explainations.  LOL  I'll start with some desserts.

Everything here is gluten, milk, egg, peanut and treenut free among many other things free (though our cross contamination concerns on the nuts are likely not the same level as some others around here who frequent this board as I typically don't worry about same facility with the tree nuts and don't worry about cross contamination on peanuts).

Mama Melrose (Tofutti ice cream and Enjoy Life cookies)













Sunshine Seasons





Whispering Canyon Cafe birthday cake





LeCellier mango sorbet (fruit flavour can change daily)





The Plaza Restaurant banana split


----------



## clanmcculloch

Lets see...... how about drinks and special breads next.  I'm trying to split these across posts as I remember encountering limits to how many I could put in a single post.

The Plaza Restaurant milk shakes and rootbeer float using Tofutti ice cream









Redbridge beer at HDDR





Whispering Canyon Cafe milk shake varieties (chocolate, berry, mango, vanilla though yes there's a water glass in the middle)





Babycakes corn bread with Earth Balance margarine









Babycakes donuts that I forgot to photograph until they were almost all gone





Whispering Canyon Cafe corn bread (best on property)


----------



## SDSorority

YAY thanks for sharing these!!


----------



## Notso

To the person who posted months ago about Babycakes at YC/BC, where did you find them there?  We are staying at BWV in February and I have a two year old with celiacs, who would flip for those.  I'd love to walk over and stock up!


----------



## ekatiel

clanmcculloch said:


> Lets see...... how about drinks and special breads next.  I'm trying to split these across posts as I remember encountering limits to how many I could put in a single post.
> 
> The Plaza Restaurant milk shakes and rootbeer float using Tofutti ice cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redbridge beer at HDDR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whispering Canyon Cafe milk shake varieties (chocolate, berry, mango, vanilla though yes there's a water glass in the middle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babycakes corn bread with Earth Balance margarine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babycakes donuts that I forgot to photograph until they were almost all gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whispering Canyon Cafe corn bread (best on property)


Are the baby cakes corn bread and donuts egg free???  We leave in less than a month, and we've got a WCC ADR.  I'm a little apprehensive about this trip b/c of the new "bread" situation.  In the past, DS (egg, peanut, & tree nut allergic) was always given ener-g rolls for bread, since regular bread was usually cross contaminated with nuts.  The Udi's rolls have egg in them, though.  I'm hoping this won't be a "breadless" trip for DS! --Katie


----------



## disfan07

ekatiel said:


> Are the baby cakes corn bread and donuts egg free???  We leave in less than a month, and we've got a WCC ADR.  I'm a little apprehensive about this trip b/c of the new "bread" situation.  In the past, DS (egg, peanut, & tree nut allergic) was always given ener-g rolls for bread, since regular bread was usually cross contaminated with nuts.  The Udi's rolls have egg in them, though.  I'm hoping this won't be a "breadless" trip for DS! --Katie



Baby cakes are egg free.....BUT they are NOT completely tree nut safe. It depends on your comfort level and severity. The flour they use is bobs red mill which is processed on the same line as almond flour. I cannot eat that flour anymore..l.i was just diagnosed in July with a tree nut allergy and I'm too high risk to use that flour. If you go to the FAQ on their website they mention this.


----------



## lovetogowdw

We've been back a few weeks and I wanted to note a few things on the gluten/egg free bread concerns.  I have a 6 yo son who is pretty newly diagnosed (late August) with celiac disease and who also has dairy, egg and wheat allergies.  The things he has missed the most are "bread that looks and tastes like REAL BREAD", cookies/cakes/brownies and decent pizza.  I also have a two year old and was traveling alone with the two of them and didn't have the luxury of TIME to explain everything in detail and figure out what (if any) choices would be of interest to my 6 yo w/out the 2 yo going into meltdown.

I contacted special diets multiple times before I found someone who sent me the form to fill out to request the chefs to contact you.  In theory, we didn't have enough issues to warrant this, but I added that my little guy is sensitive to soy and eventually we got it.  I submitted it about 10 days before we left and I requested to have the chef at seven locations contact me.  Two chefs called within minutes of each other just after they received it and two more within the next 48 hours.  All but one contacted me within 3/4 days.

Since I gave them advance notice, multiple locations were able to get in rolls or bread that worked for us (gluten and egg free) and one chef even baked a loaf from scratch for us!!!  (He sent home the rest of the loaf with us!)  

The gluten-free/allergy-free desserts at almost all of the table service restaurants were over the top!  I learned after one sadness disaster to specify that all family style meals -- including desserts -- needed to be items we could ALL enjoy and after specifying that the chefs tried sooooo hard to come up with kid-friendly presentation wonders.   Sooo cute.

Oh, and contact your resort hotel chef ahead of time and specially request that they have some babycakes products on hand for you.  We stayed at AofA where they carry the four-pack of the actual "baby" cakes regularly in the grab and go case.  But I found that when it appeared they were out, when I asked they had some held in the back for us (and maybe others with same situation?).  Thank you Chef Dan!


----------



## ekatiel

disfan07 said:


> Baby cakes are egg free.....BUT they are NOT completely tree nut safe. It depends on your comfort level and severity. The flour they use is bobs red mill which is processed on the same line as almond flour. I cannot eat that flour anymore..l.i was just diagnosed in July with a tree nut allergy and I'm too high risk to use that flour. If you go to the FAQ on their website they mention this.



We should be OK.  DS has actually been given the go-ahead to trial almonds (after successful pecan and macadamia nut in-office challenges), we just haven't gotten around to it yet (it's a pain to source cross contamination free tree nuts!).  This makes me excited about our trip to WCC!!



lovetogowdw said:


> We've been back a few weeks and I wanted to note a few things on the gluten/egg free bread concerns.  I have a 6 yo son who is pretty newly diagnosed (late August) with celiac disease and who also has dairy, egg and wheat allergies.  The things he has missed the most are "bread that looks and tastes like REAL BREAD", cookies/cakes/brownies and decent pizza.  I also have a two year old and was traveling alone with the two of them and didn't have the luxury of TIME to explain everything in detail and figure out what (if any) choices would be of interest to my 6 yo w/out the 2 yo going into meltdown.
> 
> I contacted special diets multiple times before I found someone who sent me the form to fill out to request the chefs to contact you.  In theory, we didn't have enough issues to warrant this, but I added that my little guy is sensitive to soy and eventually we got it.  I submitted it about 10 days before we left and I requested to have the chef at seven locations contact me.  Two chefs called within minutes of each other just after they received it and two more within the next 48 hours.  All but one contacted me within 3/4 days.
> 
> Since I gave them advance notice, multiple locations were able to get in rolls or bread that worked for us (gluten and egg free) and one chef even baked a loaf from scratch for us!!!  (He sent home the rest of the loaf with us!)
> 
> The gluten-free/allergy-free desserts at almost all of the table service restaurants were over the top!  I learned after one sadness disaster to specify that all family style meals -- including desserts -- needed to be items we could ALL enjoy and after specifying that the chefs tried sooooo hard to come up with kid-friendly presentation wonders.   Sooo cute.
> 
> Oh, and contact your resort hotel chef ahead of time and specially request that they have some babycakes products on hand for you.  We stayed at AofA where they carry the four-pack of the actual "baby" cakes regularly in the grab and go case.  But I found that when it appeared they were out, when I asked they had some held in the back for us (and maybe others with same situation?).  Thank you Chef Dan!



Just heard back from special diets that we don't qualify for the letter anymore either .  They did tell me to call them during business hours to discuss the whole egg/nut free bread thing.  Maybe I can have them give me the number for the resort chef during that call (we're staying at CBR).  Thanks for the helpful info. --Katie


----------



## disfan07

ekatiel said:


> We should be OK.  DS has actually been given the go-ahead to trial almonds (after successful pecan and macadamia nut in-office challenges), we just haven't gotten around to it yet (it's a pain to source cross contamination free tree nuts!).  This makes me excited about our trip to WCC!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard back from special diets that we don't qualify for the letter anymore either .  They did tell me to call them during business hours to discuss the whole egg/nut free bread thing.  Maybe I can have them give me the number for the resort chef during that call (we're staying at CBR).  Thanks for the helpful info. --Katie



Blue Diamond Almonds Dont have a cross contamination issue as far as I know. I had been given the go ahead to try almonds when I tested negative back in march. Those are actually one of the things I had been eating when I reacted and we did retesting (along with wheat, oats and coconut)


----------



## Sparkly

This thread is making me feel so much better! If this stomach thing continues I might have to go dairy free in Feb 

We have one ADR at 'Ohanas but the rest mostly quick service or offsite. I just hope offsite is as good at accommodating dairy free!


----------



## SDSorority

Sparkly said:


> This thread is making me feel so much better! If this stomach thing continues I might have to go dairy free in Feb
> 
> We have one ADR at 'Ohanas but the rest mostly quick service or offsite. I just hope offsite is as good at accommodating dairy free!



Check out Sarah's blog- she's Dairy Free (and Gluten Free), and still eats very well at the world!!  http://glutenfreedairyfreewdw.blogspot.com/


----------



## snorris49

SDSorority said:


> Check out Sarah's blog- she's Dairy Free (and Gluten Free), and still eats very well at the world!!  http://glutenfreedairyfreewdw.blogspot.com/



Yes, I definitely eat very well. And now I think I'm getting spoiled for all restaurants outside of the "world!" 

I've been to some conferences in Orlando and didn't get a chance to eat at Disney and had to eat at some of the places on I drive. I got sick. A lot. The biggest problem I see in many restaurants are the cross contamination issues. So in the future, I'm staying on property and driving to the conferences--better safe than sorry (and who doesn't need an excuse to go to WDW! )

@Sparkly - best of luck on your trip! You will be very well taken care of even at the QS locations! And Ohana is one of my favs!


----------



## DisneyMom5

lovetogowdw said:


> The gluten-free/allergy-free desserts at almost all of the table service restaurants were over the top!  I learned after one sadness disaster to specify that all family style meals -- including desserts -- needed to be items we could ALL enjoy and after specifying that the chefs tried sooooo hard to come up with kid-friendly presentation wonders.   Sooo cute.



Thanks for the update!  If you have time, would you care to elaborate on this part?  I was wondering what happened with the "we ALL could enjoy" part.

My DS13 is excited about the Babycakes stuff.


----------



## primrosea

*Picture of the Gluten Free Dessert we received at The Garden Grill!  My kids felt like Royalty!*


----------



## DisneyMom5

primrosea said:


> *Picture of the Gluten Free Dessert we received at The Garden Grill!  My kids felt like Royalty!*



AWESOME!  That's on my list to try next trip.


----------



## snorris49

That dessert looks awesome! It looks like the Enjoy Life cookies and chocolate if I'm not mistaken. Yum


----------



## clanmcculloch

It sure does look like the two different styles of EL cookies and EL chocolate.  Is that a creme brule with gummies on top?  I've been thinking about eating at GG in an upcoming trip and this is definitely making me want to.  If only it wasn't so hard to fit dinners in parks into my itinerary (it's got to do with how we tour; we're rarely in parks at dinner time).


----------



## primrosea

Yes!  They are Enjoy Life cookies and chocolate and that is a creme brule!  Good eyes!  Garden Grill has become a favorite of ours the past two trips.  We don't have multiple foods allergies (only gluten) and we do it as a family so I think that helps the Chefs.  The food there has been really good both times, the setting is fun and you get to see the characters.  I would recommend it!


----------



## Cierese

So glad I found this!

We don't have any allergies per say, but lots of sensitivities. 

Between the 4 of us: Gluten, eggs, red dye, broccoli, cabbage, Brussels sprouts, strawberries, cauliflower, cow's milk (cheese & yogurt is ok), ranch and honey mustard dips and dressings.  And when my Dad is with us, he has to eat low iron and has a severe shellfish allergy.

I'm so glad I found this because even with the reading/blogs, the list doesn't sound too appealing... photos,though.. .they definitely speak a lot louder (and yummier) than words!!

Can you tell me, though.. the Mickey Waffles... what are they made with?


----------



## clanmcculloch

Mickey waffles are made with Bob's Red Mill pancake/waffle mix and/or Namaste mix.  Some places use one, some use the other, and some use a mixture.


----------



## kaitmarie

Thank you for posting these!  Now I'm hungry!  I love seeing photos of food on here and then making ADRs knowing what I can have!  Disney has the best allergy food.  I love knowing I get safe food that's also delicious!

My favorite food on Disney property is the shrimp and grits at Olivia's!

Now I'm off to make ADRs!


----------



## Cierese

clanmcculloch said:


> Mickey waffles are made with Bob's Red Mill pancake/waffle mix and/or Namaste mix.  Some places use one, some use the other, and some use a mixture.



Do you have to ask for those specifically or is that just what the use for Mickey waffles?  

Sorry, I'll probably ask a few more questions... I've always been bad about just eating whatever I wanted as a 'treat' to myself at Disney and just tried to stay away from things I shouldn't eat without too much worry.  Only thing we really had to watch last year was the shellfish and milk/ice cream.


----------



## clanmcculloch

Cierese said:


> Do you have to ask for those specifically or is that just what the use for Mickey waffles?
> 
> Sorry, I'll probably ask a few more questions... I've always been bad about just eating whatever I wanted as a 'treat' to myself at Disney and just tried to stay away from things I shouldn't eat without too much worry.  Only thing we really had to watch last year was the shellfish and milk/ice cream.



These are what's used for the allergy waffles so yes you do have to ask specifically for allergy safe waffles.  They're cooked on separate dedicated allergy waffle irons as well.  The regular Mickey waffles have gluten and milk which you said are problems for your group so I was responding based on the assumption that you'd be asking for allergy waffles.

Feel free to ask whatever questions you think of.


----------



## snorris49

Cierese said:


> So glad I found this!
> 
> We don't have any allergies per say, but lots of sensitivities.
> 
> Between the 4 of us: Gluten, eggs, red dye, broccoli, cabbage, Brussels sprouts, strawberries, cauliflower, cow's milk (cheese & yogurt is ok), ranch and honey mustard dips and dressings.  And when my Dad is with us, he has to eat low iron and has a severe shellfish allergy.
> 
> I'm so glad I found this because even with the reading/blogs, the list doesn't sound too appealing... photos,though.. .they definitely speak a lot louder (and yummier) than words!!
> 
> Can you tell me, though.. the Mickey Waffles... what are they made with?



Like Clanmcculloch said, the allergy Mickey waffles are made with either Bob's Red Mill or Namaste (I've had both). According to the chef at Kona, different restaurants modify the other ingredients they add per se (he said some add honey to theirs). Kona for instance only uses Bob's Red Mill, rice milk and canola oil. That I know of, none of the restaurants put egg in them.


----------



## SDSorority

Bippity Boppity Bump Bump.

Any new pictures to add????


----------



## disfan07

I will have pictures to add next month! We leave on December 25th and will be eating at:

Crystal Palace
The Plaza
50s Prime Time
Whispering Canyon Cafe
Sci Fi dine in
Rose and crown
1900 park fare
Liberty tree tavern
Pop century food court

And some CS meals.

All of my allergy pictures will be free of:
Peanuts, tree nuts, eggs, shellfish, wheat, oats, coconut, broccoli, sesame, sunflower seeds (I can tolerate sunflower oil....but not sunflower seeds or butter)

Some will also be soy and dairy free. I am not eating straight dairy and soy because of GI problems and some allergy-like symptoms (but all tests were negative)but i can have soy oil, soy lechitin and dairy in baked goods.

Also, the meals will be free of raw peaches, plums, nectarines, bananas, apples, melon, cherries, potato, carrots, celery, avocado, cucumber, zucchini, and tomato because I have oral allergy syndrome.

I'll also have to post pictures of my treats from sensitive sweets. It's a bakery near me that is free of gluten, nuts, eggs, soy and dairy (also completely vegan) and I'm going to be bringing bread, cookies, easy pops (kind of like cake push up pops) with me when we go because basically all treats are off limits at Disney.

I'm excited but soooooo nervous at the same time. I know how great Disney is about allergies (last time we went I was allergic to eggs, shellfish and peanuts) but my allergies are so extensive and the peanuts, tree nuts, eggs and shellfish are all anaphylaxis and cross contamination allergies so I'm a little nervous. I will just always make sure to be prepared. On my allergists advise I will have 4 epi pens, Benadryl, inhaler, Zantac and prednisone with me at all times.


----------



## SDSorority

disfan07 said:


> I will have pictures to add next month! We leave on December 25th and will be eating at:
> 
> Crystal Palace
> The Plaza
> 50s Prime Time
> Whispering Canyon Cafe
> Sci Fi dine in
> Rose and crown
> 1900 park fare
> Liberty tree tavern
> Pop century food court


----------



## lilsk8nmac

disfan07 said:


> I will have pictures to add next month! We leave on December 25th and will be eating at:
> 
> Crystal Palace
> The Plaza
> 50s Prime Time
> Whispering Canyon Cafe
> Sci Fi dine in
> Rose and crown
> 1900 park fare
> Liberty tree tavern
> Pop century food court
> 
> And some CS meals.
> 
> All of my allergy pictures will be free of:
> Peanuts, tree nuts, eggs, shellfish, wheat, oats, coconut, broccoli, sesame, sunflower seeds (I can tolerate sunflower oil....but not sunflower seeds or butter)
> 
> Some will also be soy and dairy free. I am not eating straight dairy and soy because of GI problems and some allergy-like symptoms (but all tests were negative)but i can have soy oil, soy lechitin and dairy in baked goods.
> 
> Also, the meals will be free of raw peaches, plums, nectarines, bananas, apples, melon, cherries, potato, carrots, celery, avocado, cucumber, zucchini, and tomato because I have oral allergy syndrome.
> 
> I'll also have to post pictures of my treats from sensitive sweets. It's a bakery near me that is free of gluten, nuts, eggs, soy and dairy (also completely vegan) and I'm going to be bringing bread, cookies, easy pops (kind of like cake push up pops) with me when we go because basically all treats are off limits at Disney.
> 
> I'm excited but soooooo nervous at the same time. I know how great Disney is about allergies (last time we went I was allergic to eggs, shellfish and peanuts) but my allergies are so extensive and the peanuts, tree nuts, eggs and shellfish are all anaphylaxis and cross contamination allergies so I'm a little nervous. I will just always make sure to be prepared. On my allergists advise I will have 4 epi pens, Benadryl, inhaler, Zantac and prednisone with me at all times.



*I have extensive allergies and sensitivities as well as crohn's (GI problems) and I will let you know that the chef at Plaza was awesome! She came out and went over EVERY ingredient and made so many changes for me that they usually don't, just bc she wanted me to be happy. I wish I would have remembered her name, she was so great to us. 
Have a fun trip!!!*


----------



## disneyfan'08

I'm loving all these pictures!  I have Celiac Disease, my mom also has Celiac and is allergic to soy.  She avoids all soy.  My brother has a peanut allergy.  Our trip is from December 23rd-January 2nd.  We're on the deluxe dining plan and we'll be staying at Bay Lake Tower.  I've never been good at taking pictures of our food, but I'll definitely try to take more pictures this time.

We'll be eating at:
MK Area:
Contempo Cafe (quick service at Contemporary Resort)
'Ohana-breakfast and dinner
Crystal Palace-breakfast and lunch
California Grill
Plaza
Chef Mickey's-breakfast and dinner
Be Our Guest-dinner
1900 Park Fare-breakfast and dinner
Tony's-lunch

AK Area:
Boma-dinner
Tusker House-breakfast

Epcot Area:
Le Cellier-lunch (and maybe dinner?  We have a dinner reservation, but we're probably going to cancel it)
Biergarten-dinner
Princess Storybook Breakfast
Rose and Crown-lunch
Garden Grill

Hollywood Studios:
Mama Melrose-lunch
50s Prime Time-dinner

If you'd want to see food pictures from any of these specific meals, let me know and I'll do my best to make sure I get pictures of that meal for you!


----------



## fisherjenn

These look absolutely delightful! My diet has changed significantly and any foods that have too much oil or grease or certain seasonings make me ill. I'll keep this bookmarked so when I go to these places, I can order them.


----------



## SDSorority

disneyfan'08 said:


> I'm loving all these pictures!  I have Celiac Disease, my mom also has Celiac and is allergic to soy.  She avoids all soy.  My brother has a peanut allergy.  Our trip is from December 23rd-January 2nd.  We're on the deluxe dining plan and we'll be staying at Bay Lake Tower.  I've never been good at taking pictures of our food, but I'll definitely try to take more pictures this time.
> 
> We'll be eating at:
> MK Area:
> Contempo Cafe (quick service at Contemporary Resort)
> 'Ohana-breakfast and dinner
> Crystal Palace-breakfast and lunch
> California Grill
> Plaza
> Chef Mickey's-breakfast and dinner
> Be Our Guest-dinner
> 1900 Park Fare-breakfast and dinner
> Tony's-lunch
> 
> AK Area:
> Boma-dinner
> Tusker House-breakfast
> 
> Epcot Area:
> Le Cellier-lunch (and maybe dinner?  We have a dinner reservation, but we're probably going to cancel it)
> Biergarten-dinner
> Princess Storybook Breakfast
> Rose and Crown-lunch
> Garden Grill
> 
> Hollywood Studios:
> Mama Melrose-lunch
> 50s Prime Time-dinner
> 
> If you'd want to see food pictures from any of these specific meals, let me know and I'll do my best to make sure I get pictures of that meal for you!





YAYEE!!!


----------



## happytiggerfan

primrosea said:


> *Picture of the Gluten Free Dessert we received at The Garden Grill!  My kids felt like Royalty!*



This is amazing!  We made a ressie here, but I've never been, so this makes me more excited about it!


----------



## Chelley00

I just finished a dining report of gluten/dairy//egg free (among other allergies) with lots of pictures.  It's linked in my signature below.


----------



## SDSorority

Ok all you people that went over the holidays... I'm itching for some pictures!!


----------



## nfceagles

SDSorority said:


> Ok all you people that went over the holidays... I'm itching for some pictures!!



Agreed!  Let's see them!


----------



## disneyfan'08

I just got back Wednesday night from 10 magical nights.  Between food pictures and everything else, I took over 2000 pictures.  I still need to sort and go through my pictures so I'm hoping to have them up by early next week!


----------



## jlr9882

Looking forward to seeing more pics of food. I will post mine when we go in July! Ressies just made for all our dinners at Boma, Ohana, Cape May clam bake, 1900 Park Fare (looking forward to meeting Chef TJ), Crystal Palace, Prime Time, and Coral Reef! DS is 6 and has over 20 food allergies. We will be on the DDP.


----------



## disneyfan'08

I'm so sorry and going through my pictures, I realize there are many meals I forgot to take pictures at.  I'll definitely share the ones I do have and I'll do a mini-review so that way even if you don't have a picture, you'll get my feedback on the chef and the dining experience!  I have Celiac and my mom has Celiac and a soy allergy.  She avoids all soy.

I've never attached a picture before so I hope this works.  This is my bananas and caramel desserts at the California Grill.  He made me a bark because the phyllo isn't safe.  He also made me three different mousses and caramelized bananas.  It was DELICIOUS!!!  





This one is my mom's dessert.  He made her a gluten-free/soy free double apple torte. 





The whole meal from start-finish was excellent.  I started with some fruit as I wasn't that hungry.  My mom had the soup.  I don't see it on the all ears menu, but it was some kind of squash soup I think?  For my entree, we both had the filet of beef.  The teriyaki barbecue sauce wasn't safe so he substituted the zinfandel glaze from the pork dish.  With my filet, I had roasted potatoes and she had rice.


----------



## SDSorority

disneyfan'08 said:


> I'm so sorry and going through my pictures, I realize there are many meals I forgot to take pictures at.  I'll definitely share the ones I do have and I'll do a mini-review so that way even if you don't have a picture, you'll get my feedback on the chef and the dining experience!  I have Celiac and my mom has Celiac and a soy allergy.  She avoids all soy.
> 
> I've never attached a picture before so I hope this works.  This is my bananas and caramel desserts at the California Grill.  He made me a bark because the phyllo isn't safe.  He also made me three different mousses and caramelized bananas.  It was DELICIOUS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is my mom's dessert.  He made her a gluten-free/soy free double apple torte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole meal from start-finish was excellent.  I started with some fruit as I wasn't that hungry.  My mom had the soup.  I don't see it on the all ears menu, but it was some kind of squash soup I think?  For my entree, we both had the filet of beef.  The teriyaki barbecue sauce wasn't safe so he substituted the zinfandel glaze from the pork dish.  With my filet, I had roasted potatoes and she had rice.



WOW!!  I'm gluten and soy free, too- it's great that they were able to accommodate that without a problem!


----------



## SDSorority

Bumpy bump 

Who has more pictures???


----------



## valree

Landscape of Flavors at the Art of Animation: Create your own pasta






Sanaa: Butter chicken and short ribs






Cake in the City (off-property): pumpkin cupcake with cream cheese frosting






Kona Cafe: Island Chicken Sandwich


----------



## petbren

SDSorority said:


> Bumpy bump
> 
> Who has more pictures???



I will be on the Fantasy, Eastern cruise in 3 weeks

I am planning to post a food/trip report for Gluten Free as I have had very little info. about the cruise food.


----------



## valree

Cosmic Ray's: Bacon cheeseburger


----------



## SDSorority

BUMP!!!


----------



## grimgrningghost

We ate at garden grill back in September and my dessert wasn't near as cool as the one pictured.  I am celiac so gluten is the only thing i avoid.  I was given several options like chocolate chip cookies, brownies, fresh fruit, and ice cream.  I chose brownies and he brought out a plate with 3 of the Enjoy life chocolate cookies/brownies.  They did offer to bring out more but they weren't that good so I passed.


----------



## petbren

Kouzzina
Turkey-Sweet Potato Hash - With Two Eggs and Arugula Salad and GF toast--the toast was amazing.


----------



## petbren

Beaches and Cream;
Cheeseburger and Fries--sorry I hadn't had a burger and fries for over a year, so ate half of it before I remembered to take the photo


----------



## petbren

Cooke's of Dublin

GF Fish and GF onion rings--yum






One thing to watch here is they only have malt vinegar--a no no for GF folks


----------



## SDSorority

petbren said:


> Kouzzina
> Turkey-Sweet Potato Hash - With Two Eggs and Arugula Salad and GF toast--the toast was amazing.



Was this breakfast?  I was thinking about getting this in September- did you like the turkey/potato thing?


----------



## petbren

SDSorority said:


> Was this breakfast?  I was thinking about getting this in September- did you like the turkey/potato thing?



Yes, it was breakfast.  I always like to try different things, but I am limited with choices now, so this was screaming my name. I got my eggs over easy so the yoke mingled with the turkey and potatoes--I'd like a bowl right now

I am also doing a report on the Cruise Line Forum with GF foods on the Fantasy if a cruise is ever in your future, check it out.


----------



## grimgrningghost

At cookes of dublin can you get anything they have battered gf?  Like the chicken?  I have only ever seen people mention the fish.


----------



## clanmcculloch

As far as I know, it's only the fish. I didn't actually ask so it is possible I suppose.  I've never read anybody mention anything other than fish.


----------



## clanmcculloch

All of these and more are also in my dining report but here are the most interesting of the pictures from our recent trip.

Enjoy Life and Tofutti ice cream sandwiches at 1900 Park Fare (gluten, milk, egg, peanut, treenut free plus a bunch of non-top 8 things free)





Tonga "sliders" at Kona Cafe (gluten, milk, peanut, treenut free plus a bunch of non-top 8 things free ** note that this one has eggs in the buns)





Spaghetti with meatballs at Tony's Town Square (gluten, milk, egg, peanut, treenut free plus a bunch of non-top 8 things free)





Breakfast at 'Ohana (gluten, milk, egg, peanut, treenut free plus a bunch of non-top 8 things free)





Seared tuna over salad with beets at Sunshine Seasons (gluten, milk, egg, peanut, treenut free plus a bunch of non-top 8 things free)


----------



## BebopBaloo

I had no idea that you could get dairy free Tonga sliders at Kona! Hmm... They look pretty yummy. The cookie sandwiches look tasty, as well!
Obviously, I'm in the mood for something sweet.


----------



## cjj120

FYI I spoke with special diets dept today 4/13/13 and was told that crystal palace is now using Vans Frozen Waffles for the substitute for Mickey Waffles.


----------



## cjj120

Cierese said:


> So glad I found this!
> 
> We don't have any allergies per say, but lots of sensitivities.
> 
> Between the 4 of us: Gluten, eggs, red dye, broccoli, cabbage, Brussels sprouts, strawberries, cauliflower, cow's milk (cheese & yogurt is ok), ranch and honey mustard dips and dressings.  And when my Dad is with us, he has to eat low iron and has a severe shellfish allergy.
> 
> I'm so glad I found this because even with the reading/blogs, the list doesn't sound too appealing... photos,though.. .they definitely speak a lot louder (and yummier) than words!!
> 
> Can you tell me, though.. the Mickey Waffles... what are they made with?



I talked to Special Diets Dept today 4/13/13 and I asked specifically about the Mickey Waffles. It turns out that the waffles at Crystal Palace are Vans frozen waffles. I was told that most of the restaurants at the resorts have newer and bigger kitchens which can accomodate dedicated equipment but some of the restuarants in the parks use the frozen waffles. Just an FYI...


----------



## SDSorority

Great pictures, clanmcculloch!!


Anyone have more to share??


----------



## disneyfan'08

I'll be in Disney for a short trip (4 nights) next week. As of now we're dining at Grand Floridian Cafe(dinner), Chef Mickey's (breakfast and dinner), Contempo Cafe, Le Cellier, 50s Prime Time, Tony's, 'Ohana (dinner), and Garden Grill.  Hopefully I'll be much better at remembering to take food pictures this time!!!  

Also I have some really exciting food allergy picture news, I was accepted into the Disney College Program!!!   I'll be spending 4 and a half months working at Disney. During my time there, I plan on trying lots of new (for me) restaurants and dining around Disney! As of now, I'm thinking that I'll start a blog just for my food experiences and food pictures during my college program.


----------



## mistysue

cjj120 said:


> I talked to Special Diets Dept today 4/13/13 and I asked specifically about the Mickey Waffles. It turns out that the waffles at Crystal Palace are Vans frozen waffles. I was told that most of the restaurants at the resorts have newer and bigger kitchens which can accomodate dedicated equipment but some of the restuarants in the parks use the frozen waffles. Just an FYI...



The waffles may change up at those locations or vary with what your needs are. The only place that only offered the Van's waffles to us last fall was HWV.  My son can't have them because they are soy, so we would have noticed if he had gotten those and not the Bob's or Namaste ones. It also could just be that is what their latest food order was.


----------



## Dinohood

are all these pictures from disney world? Because I would like to find some from disneyland since going gluten free.


----------



## clanmcculloch

I believe everybody's been posting all WDW pictures.  I'll be in DL in less than 3 months.  I'll do my typical driving my family crazy with pictures of food before they can eat.  I plan to do one of my typical dining reviews when I return.

I believe that there's an allergy thread in the DL board but I haven't started planning my dining yet so I haven't looked for it yet.  I first need to firm up how many days we'll be at DL vs elsewhere in LA before I start booking ADRs.  I want to focus on one thing at a time so once I have all my lodging booked I'll be focussing more on dining.


----------



## Random Ninja

clanmcculloch said:


> I believe everybody's been posting all WDW pictures.  I'll be in DL in less than 3 months.  I'll do my typical driving my family crazy with pictures of food before they can eat.  I plan to do one of my typical dining reviews when I return.
> 
> I believe that there's an allergy thread in the DL board but I haven't started planning my dining yet so I haven't looked for it yet.  I first need to firm up how many days we'll be at DL vs elsewhere in LA before I start booking ADRs.  I want to focus on one thing at a time so once I have all my lodging booked I'll be focussing more on dining.



I'm travelling to DL in October so I'll be looking forward to your review.


----------



## davebon23

Bumping up.  Anyone else have any more recent pics and reviews of allergy free food?  Would love to see some more current pics. TIA!!


----------



## H20DogsNDisney

Hope more get posted soon


----------



## SDSorority

H20DogsNDisney said:


> Hope more get posted soon



ME TOO!!!  Bring on the pictures, people!!


----------



## DVCAngela

This is such a great idea! Looking forward to experiencing GF meals at Disney! They all look so yummy!


----------



## disneyfan'08

Sorry it has taken me so long to get these pics up!  They're from my May trip.  I'm gluten free and my mom is gluten and soy free.  I didn't get pics of all of our meals as some meals we were a party of 9 and it was just too chaotic trying to get pictures.

We stayed at Bay Lake Tower.  Our first morning for breakfast we ate at the Contempo Cafe.  Manager was awesome, food was hot and delicious.  Absolutely no complaints and we'd definitely eat here again!!!


----------



## disneyfan'08

This is my first time using photo bucket and I have no idea why my pics are so big. I'm sorry about the picture size! 

Our first lunch was Be Our Guest for lunch!  On our December trip we ate there twice for dinner.  We booked this trip only about a month out so we weren't able to get into dinner.  LUNCH WAS INCREDIBLE!!!! We loved it so much we ended up eating there twice during our 4 night trip.    Definitely one of my favorite places to eat in the Magic Kingdom.

I'm going to combine both meals into one review. They have the kiosks that have allergy options too, but personally we're much more comfortable talking to the chef personally.  Even though it was really busy, we didn't wait too long for the chef. He was really friendly and willing to do whatever we wanted!    

My mom isn't a huge eater so she just got the potato leek soup and a cup of chocolate mousse both times.  We try and avoid artificial sweeteners so that cream puff is out for us.  Instead we just ask the chef about getting a cup of mousse and it's never been an issue.  I had the same thing as my mom the first time.







 

Second time I had the roast beef sandwich and I really enjoyed that too.  The bread was grilled and it was just delicious. The portion was HUGE and definitely enough to share!  



 

If anyone has any questions about any of these places, feel free to ask and I'd be happy to answer any and all questions!


----------



## disneyfan'08

For dinner that night we tried Kona for the first time ever!!!!  We've typically eaten at Ohana and weren't interested in doing Kona.  Well after that meal, Kona is definitely in our top 5 restaurants at Disney!  

The chef was so friendly and accommodating!  Pretty much anything on the menu could be made gluten free.  He brought out some GNI rolls (not really a fan), but they were perfectly heated so they were edible.  

I didn't get a picture of my mom's meal, but she had the pan roasted chicken.  She substituted rice and sauteed swiss chard (I think?) for the pea risotto.  Her chicken was perfectly cooked, moist and delicious!

I went for the teriyaki style new york strip.  Only a minor change needed to be made to swap out the regular sauce for the gluten free version.





Desserts were absolutely the stars of the meal!!!!  I'm a huge dessert person and I was so happy to see they had lots of options besides that usual OMG it's gluten free brownie.  We ordered a kilauea torte which was AMAZING!!!!  It's like this chocolate volcano cake thing. We also had a banana-chocolate creme brulee which was also very good. Also they have chocolate fondue, that they can make safe with a minor substitution.  (swapping out the non-gf cookies for some gf-cookies)


----------



## disneyfan'08

The next meal I got a picture at was 50s Primetime.  Sorry I only managed to get a dessert picture though.

My mom and I both had the fried chicken.  It was yummy as usual.  That's become our standard whenever we go there.  For dessert I had dad's brownie sundae.  That thing is massive and so delicious!!!!  It definitely wasn't the OMG it's gluten free brownie and (I think?) they might even make their own brownies there!  



 

After our bad experience at Mama Melrose our last trip, this has become our go-to for our HS days.


----------



## disneyfan'08

The next meal I got pictures at was 'Ohana for dinner. We've been going there for years (pre-TJ days). All I can say is that this was the worst meal we've ever had there.  There is no way I'll be going back for dinner anytime in the near future.  We haven't had any issues at breakfast so we might go back there someday.  

It all started with the chef.  He seemed annoyed to be at our table and he obviously didn't want to be there.  He was just going through the motions and didn't really seem to care. Definitely not the Disney chefs we've become so used to.

Also I should probably note the timing of our meal was really off.  It took us way longer than it ever has before to get our allergy-safe food.  I have no problems waiting for food and I understand it may take longer, but I at least want the food to be delicious and something worth waiting for.  (I probably would have enjoyed the Contemporary's counter service for dinner MUCH more)

We started with the GNI rolls and they were ICE cold.  I can barely tolerate them warm and ice cold was not okay with me.  I finally was able to get someone's attention and they warmed them up.  I was absolutely starving at that point so they were edible.  





Next came the chicken wings.  If I'm remembering correctly they were luke-warm/cool.  Nothing special or exciting 





We finally get our "platter" of food to share and I was shocked by its size.  My mom and I are both full size adults and that really wasn't enough food to share.  I asked the chef for more chicken and he gave me attitude about it.  He was like if you want more food you can always have salad. Eventually he got me more chicken, but it was definitely a process and shouldn't have been that difficult.  





Dessert wasn't satisfying at all. I should probably note that in the past, we've had chefs go out of their way to get us one of the Kona desserts as they are safe and SO MUCH better than the OMG brownie thing. This chef made me a brownie sundae with an ice cold brownie.  Our server held everyone else's dessert for probably about 10-15 mins in hope our dessert would come out.  10 minutes after their dessert came out, we finally got our dessert.  



 

Honestly, there is no way I'd recommend 'Ohana for dinner and it used to be one of our favorites.  I just don't think the cost is worth it for what you get and if you want to eat at the Polynesian, Kona is definitely a much better option.


----------



## disneyfan'08

For our final breakfast, we took the boat from the Contemporary to the Wilderness Lodge.  I love the special waffles they have there!!! I always get the chocolate lover's waffle.  It's Mickey waffles with chocolate chips, chocolate syrup, and whipped cream.  Served with a side of bacon.  I loved this and I'd definitely get it again!





I never got pictures at Whispering Canyon for dinner, Norway Princess breakfast, Chef Mickey's breakfast, Tony's Town Square for lunch or the few snacks we had at the Contempo Cafe.  If anybody would still want reviews of these places without pictures, let me know! 

I'll be at the Animal Kingdom Villas for a few nights in August before I check-in for the Disney College Program!!!!    I'm hoping to get food pictures at all of our meals!  

Then my parents are staying at the Wilderness Lodge when they visit me for my birthday in September.  I'll definitely be getting lots of food pictures that week!

My parents are coming down for New Year's Eve-first week of January and staying at Bay Lake Tower again.  I'll probably be working for part of their trip, but I'll be getting food pictures whenever I join them for meals!

I'll also have lots of food pictures from all the places I dine at during my 5 months in Disney!  I'm definitely do my best to keep this thread updated with my food allergy pics.


----------



## H20DogsNDisney

great update thanks for sharing. hope more post soon.


----------



## DisneyMom5

disneyfan'08 said:


> This is my first time using photo bucket and I have no idea why my pics are so big. I'm sorry about the picture size!
> 
> Our first lunch was Be Our Guest for lunch!  On our December trip we ate there twice for dinner.  We booked this trip only about a month out so we weren't able to get into dinner.  LUNCH WAS INCREDIBLE!!!! We loved it so much we ended up eating there twice during our 4 night trip.    Definitely one of my favorite places to eat in the Magic Kingdom.
> 
> I'm going to combine both meals into one review. They have the kiosks that have allergy options too, but personally we're much more comfortable talking to the chef personally.  Even though it was really busy, we didn't wait too long for the chef. He was really friendly and willing to do whatever we wanted!
> 
> My mom isn't a huge eater so she just got the potato leek soup and a cup of chocolate mousse both times.  We try and avoid artificial sweeteners so that cream puff is out for us.  Instead we just ask the chef about getting a cup of mousse and it's never been an issue.  I had the same thing as my mom the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> Second time I had the roast beef sandwich and I really enjoyed that too.  The bread was grilled and it was just delicious. The portion was HUGE and definitely enough to share!
> 
> If anyone has any questions about any of these places, feel free to ask and I'd be happy to answer any and all questions!



Thank you, thank you, thank you!  We have heard such mixed reviews on GF foods here...I was getting nervous about having lunch.  Now I feel much better!



disneyfan'08 said:


> The next meal I got a picture at was 50s Primetime.  Sorry I only managed to get a dessert picture though.
> 
> My mom and I both had the fried chicken.  It was yummy as usual.  That's become our standard whenever we go there.  For dessert I had dad's brownie sundae.  That thing is massive and so delicious!!!!  It definitely wasn't the OMG it's gluten free brownie and (I think?) they might even make their own brownies there!
> 
> After our bad experience at Mama Melrose our last trip, this has become our go-to for our HS days.



DS14 was already geeked about having gf fried chicken...now he's excited about the sundae!  Does the caramel corn have nuts?  That's his other issue.  I'm sure it can be worked around, though.



disneyfan'08 said:


> The next meal I got pictures at was 'Ohana for dinner. We've been going there for years (pre-TJ days). All I can say is that this was the worst meal we've ever had there.  There is no way I'll be going back for dinner anytime in the near future.  We haven't had any issues at breakfast so we might go back there someday.
> 
> It all started with the chef.  He seemed annoyed to be at our table and he obviously didn't want to be there.  He was just going through the motions and didn't really seem to care. Definitely not the Disney chefs we've become so used to.
> 
> Also I should probably note the timing of our meal was really off.  It took us way longer than it ever has before to get our allergy-safe food.  I have no problems waiting for food and I understand it may take longer, but I at least want the food to be delicious and something worth waiting for.  (I probably would have enjoyed the Contemporary's counter service for dinner MUCH more)
> 
> We started with the GNI rolls and they were ICE cold.  I can barely tolerate them warm and ice cold was not okay with me.  I finally was able to get someone's attention and they warmed them up.  I was absolutely starving at that point so they were edible.
> 
> 
> Next came the chicken wings.  If I'm remembering correctly they were luke-warm/cool.  Nothing special or exciting
> 
> 
> We finally get our "platter" of food to share and I was shocked by its size.  My mom and I are both full size adults and that really wasn't enough food to share.  I asked the chef for more chicken and he gave me attitude about it.  He was like if you want more food you can always have salad. Eventually he got me more chicken, but it was definitely a process and shouldn't have been that difficult.
> 
> 
> Dessert wasn't satisfying at all. I should probably note that in the past, we've had chefs go out of their way to get us one of the Kona desserts as they are safe and SO MUCH better than the OMG brownie thing. This chef made me a brownie sundae with an ice cold brownie.  Our server held everyone else's dessert for probably about 10-15 mins in hope our dessert would come out.  10 minutes after their dessert came out, we finally got our dessert.
> 
> 
> Honestly, there is no way I'd recommend 'Ohana for dinner and it used to be one of our favorites.  I just don't think the cost is worth it for what you get and if you want to eat at the Polynesian, Kona is definitely a much better option.



Bummer!  Our dinner there WITH Chef TJ was so awesome.  I'm wondering if I should only tell them about ds's nut allergy.  He can have trace gluten without a problem.  I hate when he has a bad experience.  
Hoping you were there for a fluke night.




disneyfan'08 said:


> For our final breakfast, we took the boat from the Contemporary to the Wilderness Lodge.  I love the special waffles they have there!!! I always get the chocolate lover's waffle.  It's Mickey waffles with chocolate chips, chocolate syrup, and whipped cream.  Served with a side of bacon.  I loved this and I'd definitely get it again!
> 
> I never got pictures at Whispering Canyon for dinner, Norway Princess breakfast, Chef Mickey's breakfast, Tony's Town Square for lunch or the few snacks we had at the Contempo Cafe.  If anybody would still want reviews of these places without pictures, let me know!
> 
> I'll be at the Animal Kingdom Villas for a few nights in August before I check-in for the Disney College Program!!!!    I'm hoping to get food pictures at all of our meals!
> 
> Then my parents are staying at the Wilderness Lodge when they visit me for my birthday in September.  I'll definitely be getting lots of food pictures that week!
> 
> My parents are coming down for New Year's Eve-first week of January and staying at Bay Lake Tower again.  I'll probably be working for part of their trip, but I'll be getting food pictures whenever I join them for meals!
> 
> I'll also have lots of food pictures from all the places I dine at during my 5 months in Disney!  I'm definitely do my best to keep this thread updated with my food allergy pics.



We would love to hear all your reviews...pics or not!


----------



## SMorgan711

disneyfan'08 said:


> For our final breakfast, we took the boat from the Contemporary to the Wilderness Lodge.  I love the special waffles they have there!!! I always get the chocolate lover's waffle.  It's Mickey waffles with chocolate chips, chocolate syrup, and whipped cream.  Served with a side of bacon.  I loved this and I'd definitely get it again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never got pictures at Whispering Canyon for dinner, Norway Princess breakfast, Chef Mickey's breakfast, Tony's Town Square for lunch or the few snacks we had at the Contempo Cafe.  If anybody would still want reviews of these places without pictures, let me know!
> 
> I'll be at the Animal Kingdom Villas for a few nights in August before I check-in for the Disney College Program!!!!    I'm hoping to get food pictures at all of our meals!
> 
> Then my parents are staying at the Wilderness Lodge when they visit me for my birthday in September.  I'll definitely be getting lots of food pictures that week!
> 
> My parents are coming down for New Year's Eve-first week of January and staying at Bay Lake Tower again.  I'll probably be working for part of their trip, but I'll be getting food pictures whenever I join them for meals!
> 
> I'll also have lots of food pictures from all the places I dine at during my 5 months in Disney!  I'm definitely do my best to keep this thread updated with my food allergy pics.



OMG The chocolate lover's waffles look DELICIOUS!!!!! Wish I was eating some now. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## primrosea

Whoa, whoa, whoa. Chocolate lovers waffles!  How did I miss these!!!  Guess who will visiting there this fall!


----------



## disfan07

We are actually in disneyworld right now...been here since the 25th and leaving on the 1st. I will have some pictures to post but here's the quick run down of meals so far:

All of my meals do not include:
Peanuts, tree nuts, eggs, shellfish, wheat, oats, coconut, dairy, soy protein (soybean oil and soy lechitin are okay for me), sesame, sunflower seeds, honey, ginger, bananas, cherries, broccoli, raw vegetables, and raw fruits (except grapes).

Turf club bar and grill (saratoga springs)- chef was wonderful! They have ener-g tapioca rolls!! I got 2 warm rolls with olive oil and spices for dipping. For dinner I got a maple glazed salmon with sautéed corn and asparagus. It was amazing! Highly recommend this place.

Liberty tree tavern: the chef was good here. I was just in the mood for a burger and fries so it was pretty simple. They have the GNI buns here but I've never had them before and didn't want to try anything new. So I had a burger with bacon and sautéed mushrooms (no bun) and fries. The food was basic but very good.

1900 park fare dinner- we ate here in December and the chef was great (not chef TJ but still wonderful). This time, the chef was a real let down. The food was okay but plain and basic. I got some salmon and beef along with some corn and a baked potato. It was good and safe...just not exciting.

Garden Grill- our first time here. This place was terrible. I got plain tilapia, plain beef and a plain potato. The potato wasover cooked and so was the beef. And there was no seasoning on anything...not even salt and pepper!! Complete waste of money

Crystal palace lunch- we went twice in December and it was wonderful this time around as well. The chef was great and very little needed modifications....it was basically the meats with no sauces that needed modifications. But I ate: grapes, roasted beet salad, ratatouille, tilapia, salmon, ham, beef, and green beans. It was all hot and fresh and the chef came out like 4 times to see ow everything was....we are considering going back again on the 30th.

The restaurants we have coming up are:
Citricos, 50s prime time, 1900 PF breakfast (hoping for chef TJ!), the wave and Kona cafe. Hopefully the rest are as good as CP was.


----------



## DisneyMom5

disfan07 said:


> We are actually in disneyworld right now...been here since the 25th and leaving on the 1st. I will have some pictures to post but here's the quick run down of meals so far:
> 
> All of my meals do not include:
> Peanuts, tree nuts, eggs, shellfish, wheat, oats, coconut, dairy, soy protein (soybean oil and soy lechitin are okay for me), sesame, sunflower seeds, honey, ginger, bananas, cherries, broccoli, raw vegetables, and raw fruits (except grapes).
> 
> Turf club bar and grill (saratoga springs)- chef was wonderful! They have ener-g tapioca rolls!! I got 2 warm rolls with olive oil and spices for dipping. For dinner I got a maple glazed salmon with sautéed corn and asparagus. It was amazing! Highly recommend this place.
> 
> Liberty tree tavern: the chef was good here. I was just in the mood for a burger and fries so it was pretty simple. They have the GNI buns here but I've never had them before and didn't want to try anything new. So I had a burger with bacon and sautéed mushrooms (no bun) and fries. The food was basic but very good.
> 
> 1900 park fare dinner- we ate here in December and the chef was great (not chef TJ but still wonderful). This time, the chef was a real let down. The food was okay but plain and basic. I got some salmon and beef along with some corn and a baked potato. It was good and safe...just not exciting.
> 
> Garden Grill- our first time here. This place was terrible. I got plain tilapia, plain beef and a plain potato. The potato wasover cooked and so was the beef. And there was no seasoning on anything...not even salt and pepper!! Complete waste of money
> 
> Crystal palace lunch- we went twice in December and it was wonderful this time around as well. The chef was great and very little needed modifications....it was basically the meats with no sauces that needed modifications. But I ate: grapes, roasted beet salad, ratatouille, tilapia, salmon, ham, beef, and green beans. It was all hot and fresh and the chef came out like 4 times to see ow everything was....we are considering going back again on the 30th.
> 
> The restaurants we have coming up are:
> Citricos, 50s prime time, 1900 PF breakfast (hoping for chef TJ!), the wave and Kona cafe. Hopefully the rest are as good as CP was.



Thanks for your update!  My son is GF, peanut/ tree nut and we're going to several of the same places.


----------



## stackyallred

disfan07 said:
			
		

> We are actually in disneyworld right now...been here since the 25th and leaving on the 1st. I will have some pictures to post but here's the quick run down of meals so far:
> 
> All of my meals do not include:
> Peanuts, tree nuts, eggs, shellfish, wheat, oats, coconut, dairy, soy protein (soybean oil and soy lechitin are okay for me), sesame, sunflower seeds, honey, ginger, bananas, cherries, broccoli, raw vegetables, and raw fruits (except grapes).
> 
> Turf club bar and grill (saratoga springs)- chef was wonderful! They have ener-g tapioca rolls!! I got 2 warm rolls with olive oil and spices for dipping. For dinner I got a maple glazed salmon with sautéed corn and asparagus. It was amazing! Highly recommend this place.
> 
> Liberty tree tavern: the chef was good here. I was just in the mood for a burger and fries so it was pretty simple. They have the GNI buns here but I've never had them before and didn't want to try anything new. So I had a burger with bacon and sautéed mushrooms (no bun) and fries. The food was basic but very good.
> 
> 1900 park fare dinner- we ate here in December and the chef was great (not chef TJ but still wonderful). This time, the chef was a real let down. The food was okay but plain and basic. I got some salmon and beef along with some corn and a baked potato. It was good and safe...just not exciting.
> 
> Garden Grill- our first time here. This place was terrible. I got plain tilapia, plain beef and a plain potato. The potato wasover cooked and so was the beef. And there was no seasoning on anything...not even salt and pepper!! Complete waste of money
> 
> Crystal palace lunch- we went twice in December and it was wonderful this time around as well. The chef was great and very little needed modifications....it was basically the meats with no sauces that needed modifications. But I ate: grapes, roasted beet salad, ratatouille, tilapia, salmon, ham, beef, and green beans. It was all hot and fresh and the chef came out like 4 times to see ow everything was....we are considering going back again on the 30th.
> 
> The restaurants we have coming up are:
> Citricos, 50s prime time, 1900 PF breakfast (hoping for chef TJ!), the wave and Kona cafe. Hopefully the rest are as good as CP was.



Wow, out of all the Dissers who have shared about allergies, you are the closest "match" to my allergies! Not many people have the wheat/egg/dairy/peanut/soy combo like me! I also can't have many of the other things you listed but I do handle coconut just fine.  Thanks so much for sharing your experiences!  I look forward to hearing about the rest!  I had awesome experiences at Citricos and Kona last year.  50's was good- the chef made me the GF/DF fried chicken and while it was good, I regretted getting something fried since I never do.  It tasted good but I think I would've been happier with something grilled.  Have fun!


----------



## SDSorority

Great updates, everyone!!  Only 70-some days until I can make my own!  (hurry up hurry up hurry up.....)


----------



## disfan07

stackyallred said:


> Wow, out of all the Dissers who have shared about allergies, you are the closest "match" to my allergies! Not many people have the wheat/egg/dairy/peanut/soy combo like me! I also can't have many of the other things you listed but I do handle coconut just fine.  Thanks so much for sharing your experiences!  I look forward to hearing about the rest!  I had awesome experiences at Citricos and Kona last year.  50's was good- the chef made me the GF/DF fried chicken and while it was good, I regretted getting something fried since I never do.  It tasted good but I think I would've been happier with something grilled.  Have fun!



Citricos was AMAZING!! The chef was so wonderful. I got the filet of beef with a different sauce than was on the menu (the sauce on the menu was not safe). I got it with rosemary roasted potatoes and sautéed mushrooms. OMG....so worth the price!!


----------



## SDSorority

disfan07 said:


> Citricos was AMAZING!! The chef was so wonderful. I got the filet of beef with a different sauce than was on the menu (the sauce on the menu was not safe). I got it with rosemary roasted potatoes and sautéed mushrooms. OMG....so worth the price!!





YAY we added Citricos to our reservations for September- super excited!!

OK bump bump bump- let's see some more pictures, folks!!


----------



## clanmcculloch

I've got some recent Disneyland pictures, but nothing recent for WDW.  Do you want those?  Yes I do plan on doing a dining review.  I just haven't done it.  I've at least uploaded my pictures to a hosting site though so I can at least share, if you want DL pictures.  They're not nearly as pretty as WDW pictures because DL doesn't do nearly as much but we did have some tasty meals.


----------



## SDSorority

clanmcculloch said:


> I've got some recent Disneyland pictures, but nothing recent for WDW.  Do you want those?  Yes I do plan on doing a dining review.  I just haven't done it.  I've at least uploaded my pictures to a hosting site though so I can at least share, if you want DL pictures.  They're not nearly as pretty as WDW pictures because DL doesn't do nearly as much but we did have some tasty meals.



Sure!!!


----------



## CarrieR

Yes please!! We head to DLR on 8/29 and I'd love to see some of their magic.


----------



## Denine

clanmcculloch said:


> I've got some recent Disneyland pictures, but nothing recent for WDW.  Do you want those?  Yes I do plan on doing a dining review.  I just haven't done it.  I've at least uploaded my pictures to a hosting site though so I can at least share, if you want DL pictures.  They're not nearly as pretty as WDW pictures because DL doesn't do nearly as much but we did have some tasty meals.



I have been wondering how your DL trip went.


----------



## clanmcculloch

I've started the dining report but they always take me some time.  I didn't take nearly as many pictures this time but I do have some.  Here are what I consider to be the prettiest of my DL pictures.

The chef at Storyteller's Cafe worked with the pastry chef to come up with this amazing chocolate mousse for us.





Salmon with an artichoke tapenade and red pepper sauce at Storyteller's Cafe.





Dessert at Ariel's Grotto.  It's just a basic sorbet, but the presentation is really nice.  Isn't it amazing the difference presentation can make?





Tri-tip at Ariel's Grotto.  Best zuccini and summer squash I've ever eaten.





I know this isn't anything with much done to it to make it safe, but everything at Steakhouse 55 was cooked to PERFECTION.  The pictures don't do it justice because of the lighting (I'm blaming that rather than photographer's skill LOL)

The rack of lamb is normally pistaccio crusted but the crust contains other nuts so the chef cooked it without the crust.  I ordered it rare and it was absolutely perfect and delicious.  I ordered it with the add-on scallops which were served plain but they were also beautifully cooked and melt-in-your-mouth.





You order sides separately and they're served family style.  DD15, DD13 and I shared a couple orders of fries and DD15 and I shared a side of mushrooms.  The fries were cooked in a fresh pot of oil on the stove to make them safe and the mushrooms were sauteed in oil.  It was an amazing assortment of mushrooms.  Sorry about the partially eaten prime rib in the back.  It was amazing but I didn't get a good pictures.


----------



## davebon23

Anyone have any current pics or experiences with Allergy food?  Thanks in advance


----------



## SDSorority

bumpy bumpy bump bump.  I'll have more pictures to add in a few weeks- keep 'em coming!


----------



## DisneyMom5

davebon23 said:


> Anyone have any current pics or experiences with Allergy food?  Thanks in advance



I will in a few days when I get home and upload our pics.


----------



## SDSorority

Ok folks, the moment you have all been waiting for.  Here comes some gluten-free foooood!

Il Mulino at the Swan

Gluten free roll, cured meat, eggplant/tomato bruscetta (all complementary)





Half-portion of gluten free pasta with Pappardelle sauce (perfect size for me, so fresh!!)





Full portion of gluten free pasta con Funghi (HUBS LOVED THIS!)


----------



## SDSorority

Sanaa

Gluten Free bread service (pappadum) with Mango Chutney, Cucumber Raita, and Roasted Red Bell Pepper Hummus (the best dip- oh so good).  Also the Vegetarian Sampler with Basmati Rice, Vindaloo-style vegetables and Spicy Peas/Chickpeas/Potatoes.


----------



## SDSorority

Citricos Gluten Free

Sauteed Shrimp





Winter Greens and Blood Orange-braised Beets Salad (SO.GOOD)





Pan Roasted Free Range Chicken Breast (with dairy-free mashed potatoes and spinach)


----------



## SDSorority

Babycakes mini cupcakes from Boardwalk Bakery


----------



## SDSorority

Kona    Gluten Free

Island Chicken Sandwich 





Bacon Cheese Burger


----------



## SDSorority

Beaches and Cream - Gluten Free

Single Scoop Vanilla topped with strawberry sauce






No Way Jose (peanut butter and chocolate)


----------



## SDSorority

La Hacienda de San Angel  - Gluten Free

Gorditas, Taquiza, and Queso Fundido


----------



## SDSorority

Kouzzina Breakfast - Gluten Free

Sweet Potato Hash





Mickey Waffles with bacon


----------



## SDSorority

Sunshine Seasons Allergy Treats section


----------



## Alexsandra

Beaches and Cream
Amazing service and very accommodating to my allergies. The burger was great too but have no pictures of that.
Dairy free No Way Jose ice cream sundae: rice dream with peanut butter sauce and Hershey's chocolate sauce (non dairy). Very yummy!


----------



## Alexsandra

Yak and yeti 
dairy free seafood curry and teriyaki salmon


----------



## Alexsandra

Flame Tree BBQ
Non dairy Chicken and rib plate with beans and coleslaw.


----------



## Alexsandra

Tusker House
Allergy free Mickey waffles (gluten, soy and dairy free).


----------



## Alexsandra

La hacienda de san angel
Dairy free/soy free shrimp tacos (grilled instead of battered and fried)
My favourite meal on whole trip and can be gluten free (ask for corn tortilla instead)




dairy free churros




mango fire maragrita and basil blueberry margarita


----------



## Alexsandra

50's Prime Time
Dairy free/soy free fried chicken with dairy free mashed potatoes and gravy and collard greens.


----------



## Alexsandra

Be our Guest Lunch
Dairy free tuna nicoise salad and Quinoa salad


----------



## Alexsandra

Ohana'

Dairy free/gluten free dessert. Rice dream vanilla/chocolate with pineapple and enjoy life cookies.


----------



## H20DogsNDisney

Thank for sharing this all looks good


----------



## Alexsandra

H20DogsNDisney said:


> Thank for sharing this all looks good



No problem! It was all very yummy!


----------



## SDSorority

Alexsandra said:


> Ohana'
> 
> Dairy free/soy free/gluten free dessert. Rice dream vanilla/chocolate with pineapple and enjoy life cookies.



I was under the impression that Rice Dream contains soy.  Has this changed?


----------



## Alexsandra

SDSorority said:


> I was under the impression that Rice Dream contains soy.  Has this changed?



I am so sorry, you are absolutely right. I forgot that it contains soy lecithin. I cannot have soy milk or ice cream because of my IBS but i can have soy oils, soy lecithin and soya sauce which do not contain the soy protein. If you do have an allergy to soy you have to stay away from rice dream...sorry. I have corrected my previous posts. I would feel horrible if someone had an allergy because of me. Thanks


----------



## primrosea

At Disney right now and have been eating incredible gluten free food around the world.   Our new favorite is Boatwrights, who would have guessed!  I'll post pics when I get back


----------



## SDSorority

Alexsandra said:


> I am so sorry, you are absolutely right. I forgot that it contains soy lecithin. I cannot have soy milk or ice cream because of my IBS but i can have soy oils, soy lecithin and soya sauce which do not contain the soy protein. If you do have an allergy to soy you have to stay away from rice dream...sorry. I have corrected my previous posts. I would feel horrible if someone had an allergy because of me. Thanks



No problem at all!


----------



## SDSorority

primrosea said:


> At Disney right now and have been eating incredible gluten free food around the world.   *Our new favorite is Boatwrights*, who would have guessed!  I'll post pics when I get back




WOW!  I haven't been there before, but I look forward to seeing your pictures!!!


----------



## THESCHULTZFIVE

primrosea said:


> At Disney right now and have been eating incredible gluten free food around the world.   Our new favorite is Boatwrights, who would have guessed!  I'll post pics when I get back



Looking forward to seeing your pictures! I almost made a Ressie there for our upcoming trip. Your pics might make me squeeze it in.


----------



## H20DogsNDisney

primrosea said:


> At Disney right now and have been eating incredible gluten free food around the world.   Our new favorite is Boatwrights, who would have guessed!  I'll post pics when I get back



Looking forward to it


----------



## kerri124

primrosea said:
			
		

> At Disney right now and have been eating incredible gluten free food around the world.   Our new favorite is Boatwrights, who would have guessed!  I'll post pics when I get back



Looking forward to hearing all about your gluten free experiences. Leaving at the end of the month. This will be my first time at Disney since going gluten free.


----------



## primrosea

Hi everyone!  We just got back from 8 days at WDW and I am still downloading the pics, but here is a quick rundwon of our thrid gluten free vacation:

Stayed at POR and the first 3 days we had amazing food from Chef Paul and Chef Wes.  Hot fresh Mickey Waffles, great turkey sandwiches on Udi's bread (its so big, how did they get that?) and nice salads.  The last few days were not quite as great as there was a different chef there who often seemed put out by our asking.  Food was still safe and we had no bad reactions, but certainly not prepared with any care or love.

Boma Dinner:  Second time here and it was just as amazing!  Plenty of good food at the buffet and the chef offered to prepare anything out back that we did not feel comfortable on the buffet.  So much of the buffet is gluten free that I was not too worried about corss contamination.  And ZEBRA DOMES..obviously amazing.  They prepared a special dessert tray for us with zebra domes, gummy workms, brwonies, cookies...it was so good!

Liberty Tree Tavern:  The second time here as well and just as wonderful.  The chef there was the same as last year and he has been moved to the Castle, but was at LTT for 3 days as a fill in.  The best part?  Hes Gluten Free!!!  Having a chef who gets it totally makes a difference and I had the Pilgrims Feast which blew me away.  SOOOO flavorful and it even had gravy!

Sci FI: tasty safe food with lots of options.  Loved the steak and my kids devoured the hamburgers.  Obviously the shakes totally rocked!

1900 Breakfast:  Chef TJ was there!!!!  Great options on the buffet but he offered to cook anything out back that we did not feel comfortable with.  He came out with 4 plates of GF Mickey Waffles that were the best we have ever had.  Crunchy on the outside, warm and fluffy on the inside!  I could have eaten 100 of them

Coral Reef:  Seated right near the tank and the chef was quick to come out and talk.  Much of the menu is naturally gluten free which made it easy.  The chocolate wave was delish and he gave it my whole family (all GF) even if they were kids.  Such a special thought 

50's Primetime lunch:  We wne tin 1 hour before and ordered the GF chicken right then so it would be done for out seating.  I had the chicken pot pie and it was very tasty, husband loved the GF Fried Chicken.  Our server Mikey really made it a special experience though.  This is the second time we have had him and I consider him one of Disneys Best.  Great attitutde, super funny and thoughtful.  Plus he brought my husband 4 glasses of water and then [resented him with a "bedwetters guide" to the parks with all of the bathrooms circled, SO funny!

Chef Mickeys Dinner:  Last minute reservation for the best time ever, 5:20!  Our big disappointment of the trip.  It was ok, but I did not feel the buffet setting was super safe and the only thing on the kids section that were gluten free were the peas and corn.  He could not make pizza, mac and cheese, pasta or chicken tenders in the litchen.  He made us 2 pieces of toast instead.  2 pieces of toast?   My daughter literally ate a little chicken, sunflower seeds and a cupcake.  He did offer us gluten free cupcakes which were very tasty but, I don't feel like I would have to go back here again.

Let me know if you have any questions!  I'll try to post pics tonight!


----------



## petbren

primrosea said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Boma Dinner:  Second time here and it was just as amazing!  Plenty of good food at the buffet and the chef offered to prepare anything out back that we did not feel comfortable on the buffet.  So much of the buffet is gluten free that I was not too worried about corss contamination.  And ZEBRA DOMES..obviously amazing.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions!  I'll try to post pics tonight!



Zebra Domes are GF?????
OMG!!!!!!!
Staying AKV in March so I may look like a dome when I leave there. 
Have a ressie for Boma and Sanna. Boma was DH's pick. The last few times we ate there I found it a zoo-loud, kids running around, but now I am GF, I guess I will endure it for good food options. 

Never done SciFi but thinking about it this trip. 

Too bad about CM--it was a breakfast favourite for us in the past, but always loved 1900--better choice for GF me too. 

Looking forward to your photos.


----------



## DisneyMom5

Finally got my pics uploaded.  We were there Sept. 1-9.

My ds14 is GF/Peanut & Tree nut free.  
Double check with the chef on all details!

First night...Ohana.  No pics.  Too busy eating.
He was brought his own safe wings.  The sweet and sour sauce, I believe, was safe for him.  
I think he could have the veggies, the meats, 
and the chef brought him rolls, and then made him a special dessert of a brownie and ice cream.  
Could not have the bread, the noodles or the potstickers, the bread pudding or the peanut sauce.
He was really good and checked back with us to make sure all was fine with DS.

50s Prime Time...although we were not impressed with the restaurant or the food for the rest of us, 
the Chef here was AWESOME, and DS had his pick of the menu.  
He chose Pot Pie because it's something he doesn't get very often.  He LOVED it.






He had the brownie sundae for dessert.  Also a big hit, and he was so full he couldn't even finish it.





I have more to come but ds isn't here right now to double check some facts with, so I'll get back with the rest!


----------



## clanmcculloch

Very nice!!!  The pot pie looks DELICIOUS!!  If we ever eat there again I think I'm now going to be torn between the fried chicken and the pot pie (assuming the pot pie is safe for the rest of my allergies).


----------



## kerri124

Thanks for the pics! The pot pie looks great and I think its now on my must do list. Looking forward to the rest of your review.


----------



## primrosea

This was our dessert for 4 gluten free eaters at Boma Dinner:


----------



## clanmcculloch

That looks SOOOOOO good!!!  I am now officially thrilled that I will be eating at Boma in February.  I wonder how many of those things we'll be able to eat with our other allergies?


----------



## primrosea

clanmcculloch said:


> That looks SOOOOOO good!!!  I am now officially thrilled that I will be eating at Boma in February.  I wonder how many of those things we'll be able to eat with our other allergies?



The brownies were the OMG ones and the cupcakes were Baby Cakes.  I hope that helps!


----------



## clanmcculloch

I thought that's what they looked like.  Besides the zebra domes those were the things that I thought I recognized but it's good to get confirmation.  It does help.  We can't eat the brownies but can eat the cupcakes.  Last I heard the GF zebra domes aren't safe for us either (milk?).  I can't identify those pink domes, what looks like chocolate cups filled with butterscotch mousse and the caramel colored circles.  I'm intrigued!  It's very pretty too which is always a bonus.


----------



## dbramer

Wow...looking at all this wonderful food.  My DD (3, almost 4) is allergic to wheat, peanuts, treenuts, eggs and fish (not shellfish, though).  We were worried about the food choices that would be available for her.  After looking at this thread, I am thrilled with what she will have to choose from.  Thank you all for your pictures and reviews of restaurants.  We are finalizing our ADR's and trips since 180 is coming up pretty quickly.  My DD wanted me to add this smiley -


----------



## SDSorority

bumpy bump bump


----------



## DisneyMom5

Gluten Free Pizza and Brownie at Pizza Planet in DHS.  My GF DS14 loves eating here.


----------



## DisneyMom5

T-Rex (sorry for the bad pic...it was dark in there!)
Woolly Mammoth Chicken - Seasoned grilled chicken breast sautéed with spinach, onions, roasted red bell peppers, zucchini and mushrooms in a light tomato and roasted red bell pepper broth served over garlic mashed potatoes $19.99

The chef came out to talk over DS's options, and DS said he was interested in this, and the chef said even if he hadn't been, he'd have recommended it, as it is very good.  DS seemed to like it. 





His dessert (minus the chocolate covered wafer):

Sorbet Sampler - Mango and raspberry sorbet topped with raspberry sauce and mango puree and served with a chocolate covered wafer $6.99


----------



## sleepingbean

Loads of allergy free photos here . Too many to pull them all out individually, though. Photos are all of gluten free dairy free foods from Walt Disney World, Disneyland, and Disney Cruise as well as Universal area and Seaworld and Discovery Cove. LOL We love to eat in Orlando


----------



## clanmcculloch

I'll be posting dining reviews over the next couple of weeks, but here are a few of the prettier ones from our trip.  Everything here is gluten, dairy, peanut and tree nut free with the dessert also being egg free among other things free.

This looked even better before I cut into it but I love that this picture shows what's inside.  That's a sheet of chocolate around the outside.  Inside is layers of chocolate cake and icing.  That's caramel drizzled underneath.  The pastry chef at AKL made one for each of us.  It was SOOOOOO decadent.





My lamb two ways dish at Jikos hardly needed any modifications at all to be safe for me.





Reuben (without cheese) with house made chips at Grand Floridian Cafe.





Vegetarian pizza with chicken added but no cheese at Mara.  Sorry about the missing piece, I forgot to take the picture until I had already eaten a piece.





Big ol' plate of pasta with bacon (honest, that's what she wanted) at Grand Floridian Cafe.





Jumbo scallops with tomato risotto and sauteed mushrooms at California Grill.


----------



## Sparkly

Tofutti and Enjoy Life cookies at the Plaza:





I'm still quite annoyed by this, as I actually did say I could have baked dairy as it was just lactose intolerance, and the chef wouldn't let me have the brownie sundae. Still, the ice cream was quite good and so were the cookies.


----------



## SDSorority

Great pictures, everyone!!


----------



## SDSorority

Keep those allergy food pictures coming!!  Any new ones to share??


----------



## Moniqu17

This was the gluten free pan asian noodles from Kona Cafe.  It was really good and I'm definitely going  back to try this again on my next trip! It's nice to be able to eat foods with such great flavor!





Sorry, I forgot to take a  photo until it was half eaten but these are the gluten free macadamia nut pancakes at Kona Cafe. I have to go at least once each trip to get these. A couple times the pancakes weren't as fluffy but these were great! I'm a lite eater but pretty much eat the whole thing since I don't get to eat them that often.


----------



## mag73

The gluten free pancake looks delicious!!


----------



## SDSorority

We need more pictures!!  Anyone been recently??


----------



## sallytigger

Following! These pictures look amazing!


----------



## liloca

Hoping for some new experiences and pics!


----------



## SeaSpray

I've recently had to start eating gluten-free.  I don't have celiac disease, but I have a high sensitivity to gluten that causes wide-spread inflammation though my entire body.  So.... when we go to WDW in August my meals will be GF.  I'll take pictures and post them here!


----------



## disneyjes

What a wonderful idea for a thread! So encouraging seeing so many wonderful foods!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*No pictures to provide (hubby thinks that's just plain weird! ) but let's say this ... i often stand in the kitchen and sigh ... "I wish i was in Disney!" I was able to totally relax and get awesome food that tasted as good or better than what my hubby had... with little or no thought on my part. We went out last night to a chain restaurant and i ordered what i know is safe in our city. One bite and i knew that my requests hadn't made it from the waitress to the kitchen. <sigh> If we could afford it (and had green cards) we would MOVE to Kissimmee just so we could eat out whenever we want.*


----------



## Random Ninja

I forgot about this thread. We went back in March for Spring Break and ended up with Chef TJ at Trails End at the Fort. He made an amazing dinner that I wish we had been in a better mood to eat but that was a _*long*_ day. These are free from gluten, dairy, soy, fish, shellfish, tree nuts, mustard, cassava, alcohol, and artificial sweeteners.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Stitch appears to quite approve of your meal, and if Stitch approves it must have been good!


----------



## liloca

Love Stich in the background!


----------



## Moniqu17

We went to Disney in April and I forgot to take a lot of pictures but have a few. The only allergy is gluten. I got the pan asian noodles again at Kona but they weren't quite as flavorful this time. But I did get the Macadamia nut pancakes twice and they were very good!! I hate cooking but I really need to figure out how to make these because they are so delicious!!

We also ate at Liberty Tree Tavern. I usually get the Pilgrim's Feast with the gluten free gravy and they now have stuffing. It is always good and we usually stop here for lunch. 

This trip was the first time at Beaches N Cream. I got a strawberry Sunday after I had a hot dog with gluten free bun. It was a fun place and I was excited to eat a hot dog with an actual bun lol.

We were able to get a table for BOG for dinner as well! I got the thyme-scented pork chop. I'm not a big fan of pork chops but it was very good. They gave me the red wine jus to put over it. I'm surprised that I liked it so much but i'm making another reservation next time we go if I can. Sorry the picture is bad because of the lighting but i also got fingerling potatoes and green beans with tomatoes.

Also, I wish I had a picture from California Grill but I got the California sushi rolls (with gluten free soy sauce) and the Shellfish Mole with Creme Brulee. It was all very good but I think the sushi was my favorite. It was expensive but the best sushi I think I've ever had.


----------



## Granfan

Granddaughter has celiac and this month is our first trip since she was diagnosed. I just want to say how much I appreciate all of you who have shared reviews and pictures. It is so important to be completely gluten free for her because so much damage has already been done that she has to get iron infusions. I feel for everyone who has any kind of allergy!


----------

